# PC für 600 Euro



## Anfaenger (4. Dezember 2016)

*PC für 600 Euro*

Guten Abend, bin absoluter Anfänger in Sachen PCs, benutze und spiele seit 5 Jahren einen 300 Euro Laptop und würde mir gerne mal was vernünftiges anschaffen, da ich keinen Spaß mehr wirklich habe.

*1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?*

um die 600 € (+ / -) für den Rechner, weitere 200/250€ stehen für Tastatur und Maus zur Verfügung. Also  insgesamt ein Budget von 800/850 Euro


*2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, Maus, Tastatur, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?*

Bildschirm , Tastatur und Betriebssystem, eigenes Budget von 200/250€


*3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?*

Ja


*4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatten, Gehäuse, Lüfter, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter))*

Nein


*5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)*

-


*6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele / Programme werden gespielt / verwendet?*

Der PC soll einerseits fürs Studium benutzt werden, hierbei kommt es mir darauf an, dass der PC an sich schnell ist (schnelles Surfen, schnelles öffnen von Programmen, keine Ruckler, Powerpoint, Word, etc.) andererseits wird noch mit dem PC hauptsächlich CS:GO gespielt, jedoch möchte ich hierbei sehr gute Perfomance haben, da ich recht oft spiele und seit 2 Jahren beim Spielen auf meinem 250 Euro Laptop trotz niedrigster (grausigster) Grafikeinstellung nur Ruckler, schlechte FPS und keinen Spaß mehr mit dem billigen Gerät habe. Das heißt ich will total flüssig ohne Ruckler und mit hoher FPS spielen. Desweiteren könnte ich mir auch vorstellen irgendwann auch etwas anspruchsvoller (Leistungstechnisch) zu spielen. Wichtig ist mir eigentlich auch, dass der PC leide ist


*7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, Festplatte) wird benötigt? Wird ein optisches Laufwerk benötigt (DVD oder Bluray)?*

Ich glaube 500GB sollte reichen, möglicherweise werde ich hier auch eines besseren belehrt. DVD sollte reichen?


*8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?*

Leider verstehe ich trotz googlen nicht was das bedeutet, tut mir Leid,


*9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, WLAN, Sound, ...)*

Ein schlichtes Design wäre gut, also es muss jetzt nix mit bunten Lichtern sein. Großer Bildschirm (27 Zoll?), da ich auch gerne Serien schaue. Tastatur soll für CSGO geeignet sein, aber auch hier muss es nicht zu professionell sein, da das Budget nicht ausreichen würde, auch wäre hier ein schlichtes Design wieder ganz gut.


PS: Werde erst Morgenabend oder Montag reinschauen können, jedoch würde ich mich bis dahin sehr auf Vorschläge freuen.


----------



## Anfaenger (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Leider noch keine Antworten, habe selbst gesucht ubd bin darauf gestoßen: ▷ Gaming PC kaufen: Top Gaming Systeme bei MIFCOM

Was sagt ihr, sind diese tauglich für das was och möchte?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Soll der Monitor im Budget sein? Weil dann wirds schwierig, selbst die günstigsten 27-Zoller fangen erst bei 150 Euro an. Dann kommt es auf die Auflösung an. WQHD? Monitore starten bei 250 und der Rechner braucht mehr Grafikpower.

Tastatur und Maus musst du selbst ein wenig schauen und probegriffeln, sie muss dir von der Haptik gefallen. Meine Maus hat zB nur 8 Euro gekostet


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wenn wir dir ein maßgeschneidertes System zusammenstellen, du dir das aber vom Händler schon zusammenbauen lassen willst, musst du dafür etwa 100€ einkalkulieren. Die dir dann insgesamt im Budget natürlich fehlen... Und du müsstest eine Konfiguration finden, wo alle Teile beim Händler im Sortiment und lieferbar sind.

Für CS:GO und Office-Aufgaben sollte ein i3 mit einer RX460 eigentlich ausreichen. Das wäre aber nur begrenzt für aktuellere, leistungsforderndere Spiele geeignet (aber auch nicht unmöglich, nur nicht so gut eben).

Hier mal eine Beispielkonfiguration:

1 Crucial BX200  240GB, SATA (CT240BX200SSD1)
1 Intel Core i3-6100, 2x 3.70GHz, boxed (BX80662I36100)
1 G.Skill Value 4 DIMM   8GB, DDR4-2133, CL15-15-15-35 (F4-2133C15S-8GNT)
1 Gigabyte Radeon RX 460 Windforce OC 4G, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-RX460WF2OC-4GD)
1 ASRock H110M-DGS (90-MXB0S0-A0UAYZ)
1 BitFenix Nova schwarz (BFX-NOV-100-KKWSK-RP)
1 Corsair Vengeance 400  400W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020106-DE)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Summe aller Bestpreise ~480€. Statt der SSD, zu der ich aber für den Anfang raten würde, könnte man natürlich auch eine 500GB Festplatte nehmen, die mit 25€ weniger zu Buche schlüge. Aber die superkurzen Ladezeiten von SSDs sind einfach unglaublich komfortabel...


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

500GB-Platten sind außerdem zu teuer.


----------



## Anfaenger (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also da der Zusammenbau 100 euro kostet, macht es wenig sinn. Glaubt ihr selbst als Laie schafft man das, bin schon wenig begabt für so etwas? Könnte mir abervorstellen auch mal was anderes als cs go zu spielen wenn die Möglichkeit gegeben ist durch das System 

Also nochmal: 
Für den PC 600 €
Für den Monitor + Tastatur weiteres Budget von 250 €

Eine Maus besitze ich schon!

Hatte vllt rat gebraucht für gut fertiggestellte PC von irgendwelchen Herstellern, die meinen anforderungen entsprechen. Vielleicht kennt jemand von euch welche.


----------



## Threshold (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das schaffst du.
Schau in meinen Blog. Dort kannst du nachlesen, wie du vorgehen musst.
Mit etwas Geduld kriegst du das hin.


----------



## Anfaenger (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Jmd hatte jetzt eine konfiguration für 480 euro vorgeschlagen, könnte man das vllt noch aufbessern


----------



## Threshold (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Welche denn?


----------



## Gouvi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

tastatur/Maus + Monitor für Hauptverwendungszweck CSGO wird sehr schwer. 120+ Hz sind Pflicht, und da geht alleine dafür schon das ganze Budget drauf von 250. Da jetzt nen PC zu kaufen der um die 250-300 FPS schafft in CSGO, aber nur nen 60 Hz Bildschirm zu nehmen ist leider keine vernünftige Lösung meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## pseudonymx (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Gouvi schrieb:


> tastatur/Maus + Monitor für Hauptverwendungszweck CSGO wird sehr schwer. 120+ Hz sind Pflicht, und da geht alleine dafür schon das ganze Budget drauf von 250. Da jetzt nen PC zu kaufen der um die 250-300 FPS schafft in CSGO, aber nur nen 60 Hz Bildschirm zu nehmen ist leider keine vernünftige Lösung meiner Meinung nach.



120+ hz plicht? der junge zockt auf nem 250€ lappy für da sind 24 volle bilder pro Sekunde schon nen augenschmaus also sowas....

selber bauen ist kein ding wirklich da gibts massig videos auf Youtube die dir sagen was beachtet werden muss, und das ist nicht viel, es geht ja nicht um ein fullmod inklusive cusom wasserkühlung

achso und übertakten,,, ganz einfach kannste dir wie ne leistungssteigerung für Autos vorstellen, nur halt für den Prozessor und die GPU (grafikkarte)

nun zum PC 600€ + 250 für Monitor,maus, tastatur?



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn wir dir ein maßgeschneidertes System zusammenstellen, du dir das aber vom Händler schon zusammenbauen lassen willst, musst du dafür etwa 100€ einkalkulieren. Die dir dann insgesamt im Budget natürlich fehlen... Und du müsstest eine Konfiguration finden, wo alle Teile beim Händler im Sortiment und lieferbar sind.
> 
> Für CS:GO und Office-Aufgaben sollte ein i3 mit einer RX460 eigentlich ausreichen. Das wäre aber nur begrenzt für aktuellere, leistungsforderndere Spiele geeignet (aber auch nicht unmöglich, nur nicht so gut eben).
> 
> ...



das kann man genau so machen. bein Netzteil würde ich ein https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-9-cm-400w-atx-2-4-bn266-a1407719.html nehmen aber nur weil mich corsair produkte in den letzten jahren nur enttäuscht haben gerate dieser vengance schrott zumidnest was eingabegeräte angeht. und aio waküs können se auch net ;(

der rest:
monitor (im moment eigentlich der preisleistungs bringer) https://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-24mb56hq-b-a1166523.html

Mäuse und tastaturen für nochmal zusammen 100€ gibts in massen 
https://geizhals.de/trust-gxt-111-gaming-mouse-21090-a1429142.html habe ich gezwungener maßen ein paar wochen benutzt für 20€ ein so geiles kleines gerät das kann man sich nicht vorstellen

Tastatur ganz ehrlich für CS hab ich immernoch am liebsten die alten eckigen grauen microsoft standart tastaturen genommen da wirst du also was finden was für dich auch optisch ansprechend ist

und da noch was über ist kannst du dir zu der SSD noch eine https://geizhals.de/seagate-desktop-hdd-1tb-st1000dm003-a686480.html einbauen (1tb platten sind oft günstiger als 500gb platten) dann haste n system und dein CS auf der schnellen SSD und allen anderen rest, damit kannste dann die ausreichend Große HDD volmüllen


----------



## Gouvi (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Es geht darum dass er den Anspruch hat wohl für CSGO optimal zu spielen, sonst würden ihm ja seine FPS genügen. Er will möglichst viele FPS für ein optimales kompetitives Erlebnis. Und da ist nunmal bei einem 60 Hz Bildschirm an der falschen Stelle gespart...... Tastatur kann er sich meientwegen eine preiswerte holen. Bei der Maus sollte es schon eine optische mit vernünftigem Sensor sein, z.B. eine g402, oder einige von Zowie, Roccat.... Er kann natürlich die für 20 Euro nehmen, aber ich bezweifel dass ser Sensor gut ist und das Gewicht ist zu hoch. Aber wenns Budget nicht mehr hergibt muss er erstmal sowas preiswertes nehmen.....

Der Unterschied zwischen nem PC mit 60 Hz, um die 150 FPS in CSGO und unpassender Maus und eben 120+ Hz, um die 300 FPS und guter Maus ist gewaltig. Klar kommt er von noch schlechteren Verhältnissen. Aber bei dem Einsatzzweck dann Geld in einen unpassenden Bildschirm zu investieren, sehe ich auch nicht als den richtigen Weg an.


----------



## Anfaenger (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich spiele gern und manchmal auch länger, wenn die Zeit das erlaubt, was durch Arbeit etc. seltener der Fall ist, jedoch nicht auf professioneller Basis. Ich möchte mit guter Perfomance spielen und ich habe auch gehört dass 144 Hz Monitore besser sind, jedoch sind diese schon sehr teuer. Im Moment spiele ich mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen (600x400, alles auf sehr niedrig) zwischen höchstens 90 bis 30 FPS (Benchmarktest ergab durchschnittlich 55 FPS) mit vielen Rucklern teilweise und sehr sehr unscharfen Bild. Es macht kaum noch Spaß, da man egal wie gut man ist, keine Chance gegen gute Gegner hat. Somit verliert man den Spielspaß. Wenn ich konstant ruckelfrei und sehr flüssig kann, wäre ich sehr zufrieden.

Ich glaube auch dass mir ein guter 60Hz Monitor vorerst ausreicht, den könnte man irgendwann nochmal aufrüsten. Eine ordentliche Maus besitze ich schon.

hier mal mein Laptop: Notebook Fujitsu Lifebook A512, 15,6", Intel i3-3110M, 500GB HDD, 4GB RAM 4053026662161 | eBay

Ich kann wenig zu den PC sagen den HenneHuhn mir zusammengestellt hat, da ich null Ahnung , jedoch scheint der ganz gut anzukommen und preislich überzeugt mich das schon. Wie sieht es aus mit der Aufrüstbarkeit aus, also wenn ich mal in der Zukunft mehr Leistung benötige? 

Ich habe noch eine Konfiguration im Internet gefunden, was sagt ihr zu dieser:

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

+

Cooler Master N300 schwarz - PC-Gehause - computeruniverse
Xilence Performance A+ 80+ Bronze Aktiv PFC 530 Watt - Netzteile - computeruniverse
Toshiba DT01ACA Series 1TB, 7200U/min, SATA3, 3.5" - SATA (Serial-ATA) Festplatten - computeruniverse


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich würde bei einer besseren, anspruchsvolleren GraKa nicht ein schlechteres Netzteil nehmen. Aber ich tendiere da vielleicht auch eher zur Übervorsicht in der Beratung  Zumal es sogar teurer ist, als das Corsair Vengeance 400W^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ganz schwer... das einzige was ich für 679,-€ gefunden habe ist das hier:
PC-System günstig mit Intel Core i5-6500 - PC CSL Speed 4624 (Core i5) - CSL-Computer-Shop

Aber da müsste min. ein besseres Netzteil rein und auch gleich 16GB RAM, denn nachrüsten klappt nicht, 
das Mainboard hat nur zwei RAM-Bänke. Und die Gehäusebelüftung ist sehr suboptimal.

Monitor gibt es aber 150,-€ erträgliche, Maus uns Tastatur kann man erstmal billiger Klappserdinger ausprobieren

Ganz schwer Dir etwas zu empfehlen, hinter dem man stehen kann....

Für das, was Du an Anforderungen genannt hast, würde ich so etwas ampfehlen, kostet aber 750,-€
Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
Dann hast Du eine gigantisch gute CPU, ein Mainboard, was Dir viel Aufrüstung ermöglicht, nur 8GB RAM, da muss man möglichst bald auf 16GB aufrüsten, eine SSD ist nett, aber herr Gott, wenn kein Geld da ist, muss man warten, bis Datreien geladen sind, das Gehäuse taugt und das Netzteil auch. Im Bufget wäre eine RX-460. Ja, kann man machen, aber mit einer RX470 und 8GB VRAM hast Du viel länger Freude. Dazu einen billigen Windows 7 Aktivierungscode, und einen 100,-Monitor


----------



## Anfaenger (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich merke, dass ich eine eher schwerere Partie bin. Würde eigentlich schon lieber eine i5 haben. Könnte vielleicht auch einen Freund fragen, der mir beim Bau hilft, also würde mich auch auf ein Eigenbau einlassen, wenn es sich preislich lohnt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich habe Dir oben noch einen Warenkorb mit einem i7 zusammengestellt (Xeon 1231-V3). Damit hast Du ganz viele Jahre Ruhe und kannst in Ruhe, wenn Geld rein kommt, nachrüsten.
Zusammenbau gibt es auch hier im Forum freundliche Helfer


----------



## Anfaenger (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

. zu spät nachricht gelesen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

keine Grafikkarte, minimal Netzteil, nur 8GB RAM und keine aufrüstbarkeit. 

Schau Dir den verlinkten Warenkorb von mir an und träume ein wenig und
such das Geld, oder steck erstmal nur eine GTX 1050TI oder RX-460 rein....

Wenn Du hier Zufriff hast, wäre das genau das, was Du brauchst:
Verkaufe Xeon, 16GB Ram, Kühler, H87 Mobo und Gehäuse - Region Nürnberg bevorzugt

Aber dazu fehlen glaube ich noch ein paar Beiträge für die Freischaltung.
Bei 600,-€ sollte man wirklich über einen Gebrauchtrechner nachdenken


----------



## Anfaenger (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> keine Grafikkarte, minimal Netzteil, nur 8GB RAM und keine aufrüstbarkeit.
> 
> Schau Dir den verlinkten Warenkorb von mir an und träume ein wenig und
> such das Geld, oder steck erstmal nur eine GTX 1050TI rein....



mit der GTX 1050TI würde man auf 650 euro kommen und man hätte einen guten Computer. Das wäre noch gerade so im Rahmen. Ich überlege mir das jetzt so zu bestllen, da der Versand bei Mindfactory zwischen 0-6 Uhr doch kostenfrei ist, oder? 
Kann man beim Einbauen was zerstören? Bin nicht so feinmotorisch.


----------



## Anfaenger (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> keine Grafikkarte, minimal Netzteil, nur 8GB RAM und keine aufrüstbarkeit.
> 
> Schau Dir den verlinkten Warenkorb von mir an und träume ein wenig und
> such das Geld, oder steck erstmal nur eine GTX 1050TI oder RX-460 rein....
> ...



kann leider nicht drauf zugreifen..


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> ...Kann man beim Einbauen was zerstören? Bin nicht so feinmotorisch.


Kannst Du IKEA Möbel nach Anleitung zusammenbauen? Fehlerfrei? Ähnlich schwer ist es mit Rechnern.
Beim ersten mal würde ich aber immer wen dazu nehmen:
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

Der Preis ist morgen noch genau der gleiche. Schlaf eine Nacht drüber, diskutiere hier weiter und entscheide dann. 

Es ist viel Geld. Wirklich viel falsch kann man nicht machen, der Ärger geht dann los, wenn eine Komponente kaputt ist.
Und in meiner Zusammenstellung fehlt ein DVD Laufwerk. kann man für 10,-€ kaufen. Windows muss man sich dann
eine iso Datei besorgen und einen Aktivierungscode im Internet besorgen. Seriös geht das ab 30,-€ los, ab 10,- gibt es
so lala legales....

Windows Lizenz:
Ist diese Lizenz seriös?


----------



## Anfaenger (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Preis ist morgen noch genau der gleiche. Schlaf eine Nacht drüber, diskutiere hier weiter und entscheide dann.
> 
> Es ist viel Geld. Wirklich viel falsch kann man nicht machen, der Ärger geht dann los, wenn eine Komponente kaputt ist.
> Und in meiner Zusammenstellung fehlt ein DVD Laufwerk. kann man für 10,-€ kaufen. Windows muss man sich dann
> ...



Du hast recht  Leider habe ich null Ahnung und kann wirklich nur auf euch vertrauen. Aber die alternative Grafikkarte reicht aus auch neuere Spiele zu spielen, natürlich nicht auf Ultra-Einstellungen, aber das ist auch nicht mein Anspruch nach über 2 Jahren spielen unter super schlechten Bedingungen?
Ja das mit der Lizenz bekomme ich schon gebacken, das ist das kleinste Problem!

Die Monitore habe ich gefunden 
BenQ GL2450HM 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
BenQ RL2455HM 60,96 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Acer G276HLJ 69 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## FlorianKl (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Der LG ist von der Preisleistung her der beste, wird aber nur mit VGA-Kabel geliefert. Du solltest also direkt ein HDMI Kabel oder so für zweimarkfufzig dazubestellen, wenn du keins mehr rumfliegen hast.

Für CS wäre der Kollege + entsprechende AMD-Karte für Freesync natürlich ein Segen, ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht machbar:
AOC G2460PF Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Anfaenger (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Guten Tag Leute,

Würde nochmal hier zusammenfassend den aktuellen Stand der Dinge aufschreiben, sodass noch weitere Ratschläge und Diskussionsmöglichkeiten gegeben sind.

InteressierterUser hat mir drei Möglichkeiten der Konfiguration gegeben diese wären

Das teurere Modell: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von (741 Euro, Graka:8GB Sapphire Radeon RX 470 Nitro+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail))


Die günstigere Variante mit schwächerer Grafikkarte: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von (663 Euro,Graka:4GB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1050 Ti OC 4G )


Noch günstigere Variante: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von (614,19,Graka:2GB HIS Radeon RX 460 iCooler OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail))

_____________________________________________________________

Monitor: LG Electronics 24MB56HQ-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
+HDMI Kabel

Tastatur:Logitech G105 USB Deutsch schwarz (kabelgebunden)

Meinungen?


----------



## Anfaenger (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich tendiere zur mittleren Variante, plus Monitor und Tastatur wäre man bei ca 850 Euro, was im Budgetrahmen ist. Kollegen sagen, dass die Grafikkarte vorher ausreichen sollte. Wie sieht es mit den anderen Teilen aus, ist das für meine Anforderungen passend?

Die günstigeste Variante mit derRX460 verliert den Vergleich gegen die GTX1050 Ti und die 50 Euro sind es mir dann doch Wert, nochmal eine Stufe höher zu gehen und weitere 80 Euro zu investieren ist mir dann doch schon eigentlich zu viel und benötigt wird es wenn ich mir ehrlich bin, erstmal noch nicht. Ansonsten bin ich von dem Prozessor schon beeindruckt, dass keine SSD dabei ist kann ich verkraften, jedoch weiß ich bei den anderen Teilen nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Es ist wirklich schwer. Der Xeon hat aktuell weiterhin ein gutes Pries/Leistungsverhältnis, darum empfehl ich ihn, trotzdem ist eine alte Plattform (Sockel 1150 von 2013) und ich würde viel mehr auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen.

Variante 1 ergibt einen durchaus gut abgestimmten Rechner, wobei die 16 GB RAM schnellst möglich nachgereicht werden sollten.
Variante 2 liegt gut im Budget und Du kannst damit ganz ordentlich spielen
Variante 3 ist eine gute Übergangslösung um nächstes Jahr, wenn wieder Geld in der Kasse ist, eine ordentliche dicke Grafikkarte nachzurüsten.

600,-€ ist mit Deinen Ansprüchen ein harter Brocken, der Xeon gäbe Dir zumindest auf Seiten der CPU für 4-6 Jahre Ruhe. Es ist und bleibt Deine Entscheidung, ob Du Dir einen Selberzusammenbau zuistruast, der im Prinbzip sehr einfach ist, solange alle Komponenten funktionieren. Ich würde es mit einem Bastler vor Ort versuchen. Und scann weiter den Gebrauchtmarkt. Wenn es neu werden soll, schgau in Dein Portemanie und wähle. Variente 2 ist vermutlich sinnvoll, weil dann auch die 8GB RAM mit den 4GB VRAM besser harmonieren. Eine RX 460 ist schon arg schwach.

Viel Spaß bei der Entschiedung....


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Guten Tag, war zwischenzeitlich nochmal auf Computerbase, da hier niemand mehr reingeschrieben hatte. Dort habe ich auch nochmal deinen Vorschlag gepostet, um weitere Meinungen zu hören. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass das Mainbord und die CPU eher suboptimal zusammenpassen. Man hat mir eher zu ddr4, ssd und i5 geraten.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Der i5 ist natürlich nicht schlecht und reicht ebenso gut.
Ist letztendlich eine Frage des Budget.
Wenn mehr nicht geht, geht eben mehr nicht.
Ich würde neu sowieso nur die moderne Plattform kaufen.
Den alten Kram kannst du gebraucht nehmen, eventuell ein Ivy oder Haswell Bundle bei Ebay oder so. Da müsstest du dann mal schauen, was da so angeboten wird und was das kostet.


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

MIr wurde nochmal eine Konfiguration vorgeschlagen

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
+
Xilence Performance A+ 80+ Bronze Aktiv PFC 530 Watt - Netzteile - computeruniverse

~ 670 Euro

würde jedoch statt der4GB Radeon RX 470 die GTX 1050Ti nehmen und 20 euro sparen, da es für cs:go und für andere nicht toptitel ausreichend sein sollte, oder? dann wäre man bei 650 Euro.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das Netzteil ist technsich absoluter Murks. Erstens zu groß, zweitens technsich billig. 
Außerdem sollte man 2 RAM-Riegel nehmen, da die Bandbreite dann besser genutzt werden kann.

Die Frage ist halt, ob du immer nur CS:Go spielen willst. Für andere Spiele wäre eine RX470 natürlich interessant.


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist technsich absoluter Murks. Erstens zu groß, zweitens technsich billig.
> Außerdem sollte man 2 RAM-Riegel nehmen, da die Bandbreite dann besser genutzt werden kann.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, ob du immer nur CS:Go spielen willst. Für andere Spiele wäre eine RX470 natürlich interessant.



Mhm ok, wie sieht es mit dem hier aus: 450 Watt Corsair VS Series VS450 Non-Modular
Den 2ten Ram-Riegelkönnte man doch in den nächsten Monaten nachrüsten oder?


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist technsich absoluter Murks. Erstens zu groß, zweitens technsich billig.
> Außerdem sollte man 2 RAM-Riegel nehmen, da die Bandbreite dann besser genutzt werden kann.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, ob du immer nur CS:Go spielen willst. Für andere Spiele wäre eine RX470 natürlich interessant.



Mhm ok, wie sieht es mit dem hier aus: 450 Watt Corsair VS Series VS450 Non-Modular
Den 2ten Ram-Riegelkönnte man doch in den nächsten Monaten nachrüsten oder?

Ich denke vorerst werden keine Toptitel gespielt.

PS:sorry unnötiger doppelpost


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das günstigste zu empfehlende Netzteil ist das hier:
Corsair Vengeance 400 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das VS450 ist ein Office-Netzteil, welches auf 450W aufgeblasen wurde.

Ja, den zweiten Riegel kann man natürlich noch nachträglich einbauen.


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

So habe dein Netzteil noch eingefügt, habe noch mit anderen gesprochen und die empfehelen mir für das Arbeiten am PC auch eher eine SSD.
Die Frage ist wenn ich eh erstmal nur Sachen wie CS:GO oder Age of Empire spiele, dann sollte 1050Ti völligst ausreichen, wenn man dann in Zukunft mal Topspiele spielen will kann man auch immer noch auf eine 8GB aufrüsten, jedoch glaube ich dass ich eine RX470 im Moment noch nicht brauche oder?

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

brauche noch ein Laufwerk, ist dieser in Ordnung und kann man es auch in das Gehäuse einbauen? 8634410 - LG Electronics GH24NSD1 DVD-Writer SATA


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ergänzung:

Habe noch die teurer Alternative für 700 Euro mit der ich glaube längere Zeit Ruhe haben würde. Habe die bessere Grafikkarte gewählt und direkt 2* 8GB Ram. Hierbei müsste ich doch für längere Zeit Ruhe haben und in ein paar Jahren nachrüsten.

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

50 Euro mehr, dafür bessere Leistung und mehr Ruhe. Eigentlich wollte ich nur 600 ausgeben, jedoch glaube ich sind die 700 gut investiert und die restlichen 100 Euro kann ich mir besorgen.

Denkt ihr das ist so die gute Wahl und ich kann das so mit gutem Gewissen heute Abend bestellen?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Leg 10€ drauf und nimm ein H170 Board.
Nur einen 8GB Riegel kaufen und später noch mal einen zweiten 8GB dazu.


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Leg 10€ drauf und nimm ein H170 Board.
> Nur einen 8GB Riegel kaufen und später noch mal einen zweiten 8GB dazu.



den hier:ASRock H170 Pro4 Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel ?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Lieber das, das hat auch USB 3.1:
ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Lieber das, das hat auch USB 3.1:
> ASRock H170A-X1/3.1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



da fehlt doch ein HDMI-Ausgang, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Kann man hin und her winken.
Das Pro4 hat M.2. Dafür kein USB 3.1
Das X1 hat USB 3.1, dafür kein M.2.
Ich würde das M.2 board kaufen, denn USB 3.1 kann man leichter nachrüsten.



Anfaenger schrieb:


> da fehlt doch ein HDMI-Ausgang, oder nicht?



Das hat leider nur DVI.
Nimm dann das Pro4. Das hat HDMI.


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat leider nur DVI.
> Nimm dann das Pro4. Das hat HDMI.



ASRock H170 Pro4 Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel das hier hat aber dafür noch eine HDMI-Ausgang


----------



## Schnuetz1 (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Monitoranschlüsse sind doch eh egal, wenn man eine Grafikkarte hat.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> ASRock H170 Pro4 Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel das hier hat aber dafür noch eine HDMI-Ausgang



Ja, sagte ich ja, dass das einen HDMI Ausgang hat.
Wozu brauchst du den denn?


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, sagte ich ja, dass das einen HDMI Ausgang hat.
> Wozu brauchst du den denn?



sorry wusste nicht dass man das nicht braucht, welchen soll ich mir denn jetzt holen? Ist bei dem ASRock H170 Pro4 Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel kein USB anschluss oder wie muss ich das jetzt verstehen? USB anschluss brauche ich ja unbedingt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also, das Pro4 hat kein USB 3.1.
3.0 Ports hat es natürlich.
Mit einer Erweiterungskarte für USB 3.1 kannst du 3.1 problemlos nachrüsten.
Die Frage ist halt, was ist dir wichtiger. USB 3.1 gleich zu haben oder einen M.2 Slot zu haben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> ...Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass das Mainbord und die CPU eher suboptimal zusammenpassen. Man hat mir eher zu ddr4, ssd und i5 geraten.


Wurde Dir auch gesagt, warum?

- Das Mainboard ist vor allem eines, günstig, aber für 69,-€ gibt es mit der neuen Plattform 1151 (Skylake) kaum sinnvolle Alöternativen
- Der Xeon verbläst einen i5-6500 nach Strich und Faden. Wenn nur vier Threats vom Spiel genutzt werden ist es gegen des höheren Takten ein wenig und können Spiele acht Threats nutzen, liegt er ca. 30% vorne
- ja, DDR 4 ist nett, aber man es wirgt in keiner Weise den Sprung vom i5-6500 zum Xeon 1231 V3 auf.

Test eines i5-6500: Intel-Prozessoren im Test: Core i5-6500, 5675C und 4690 im Vergleich der Generationen (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Es ist Spiel abhängig, langsamer ist der Xeon nie, aber bei neuen opimierten Spielen wie z.B. Asassin Creek 22% schneller. Das ist genau das, was 
wie in BF1 der Unterschied von stotternden 50FPS zu flüssigen 60 FPS ist

Die alte Plattform hat Nachteile, die bei Deinem budget keine Rolle spielen. Oder willst Du acht SSD anschließen? Wenn irgendfwann mal USB 3.1 
wichtig werden sollte, kauft man sich für 10,-€ eine Steckkarte und hat es. 

Meine Empfehlung ist eine CPU-lastige Wahl, weil man die CPU viele Jahre nutzt, die Grafikkarte aber regelmäßig durch neuere Generationen 
ersetzt.  Es gibt genug Leute, die weiterhin behauten, dass ein i5 immer "reicht". Reichen hat aber wenig mit flüssigem Spiel jenseits der 60 FPS
 zu tun. Konsolenspielern reichen auch 30 FPS.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Der Xeon verbläst einen i5-6500 *nah Strich und Faden*, selbst dann, wenn nut vier Threats vom Spiel genutzt werden.



Ernsthaft?
Dafür hast du doch sicher eine Quelle, dass ein Xeon Haswell 4 Kerner mit 3,4GHz deutlich schneller ist als ein Skylake 4 Kerner mit 3,2GHz, oder?


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, das Pro4 hat kein USB 3.1.
> 3.0 Ports hat es natürlich.
> Mit einer Erweiterungskarte für USB 3.1 kannst du 3.1 problemlos nachrüsten.
> Die Frage ist halt, was ist dir wichtiger. USB 3.1 gleich zu haben oder einen M.2 Slot zu haben?



Nein brauche ich ehrlich gesagt, ganz normale 3.0 reichen mir.


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



> Meine Empfehlung ist eine CPU-lastige Wahl, weil man die CPU viele Jahre nutzt, die Grafikkarte aber regelmäßig durch neuere Generationen
> ersetzt.


Das ist jedoch bei mir nicht der Fall, weil ich nicht die neusten Spiele spiele und nicht auf dem neusten Stand sein muss in der Hinsicht. Mich interessieren spiele mit hochauflösender Grafik nicht wirklich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das kann z.B. für Smartsphones in Kürze ganz interessant werden. Nur darum geht es ....



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Das ist jedoch bei mir nicht der Fall, weil ich  nicht die neusten Spiele spiele und nicht auf dem neusten Stand sein  muss in der Hinsicht. Mich interessieren spiele mit hochauflösender  Grafik nicht wirklich.


Das sind getrennte Dinge. Alle Spiele von Konsolen sind auf acht paralelle CPU-Threats hin optimiert. Senke auch 4-6 Jahre weiter. 
Du bist mit einem i5-6500 und sinnvollem Board sowie teurerem DD4 RAM nicht billiger als mit dem Xeon 1231 V3, hast aber je 
nach Spiel 0-30% weniger Leistung. Es reicht dann schon, wenn der Virenscanner angeht und die Framedrops nerven enorm.

Und ich empfehle weiterhin gebrauchte Rechner, auch da solltest Du schauen, was der Markt hergibt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Seit wann müssen Smartphones USB 3.1 haben?


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich habe mich jetzt doch eher von der i5, ssd, ddr4 überzeugen lassen und glaube dass es für meine Anforderungen mehr als ausreichend ist. Jedoch danke ich auch dir(interessierterUser) für deine Hilfe, sie hat mich weitergebracht 

das wäre jetzt die finale Konfiguration

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Kannst du kaufen.


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du kaufen.



Das Netzteil ist auch ausreichend?


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Sonst hätte ich was gesagt.


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Sonst hätte ich was gesagt.



Sorry fürs Nachfragen, ist kompliziert, wenn man null Ahnung hat 

Habe zu dem Bildschirm 8600973 - 24'' (60,96cm) LG Electronics dieses HDMI-Kabel rausgesucht 8324257 - 2.00m Good Connections HDMI1.4


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Nimm ein Kabel, das HDMI 2.0 kann. Also 18Gib/s. Nicht dass du später wieder ein neues Kabel kaufen musst, weil du dir ein 4k Monitor zulegst.


----------



## FlorianKl (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das passt. Nur beim Gehäuse würde ich zumindest das VS4-V nehmen, sonst hast du nichtmal USB 3.0 an der Front...
Generell ist das VS4 nicht so dolle. Das hier wäre Welten besser: Sharkoon S25-V ATX - Hardware, Notebooks

Beim Mainboard kannst du dafür noch ordentlich sparen, außer es gab einen speziellen Grund dafür, warum du die Non-S Version brauchst:
8634358 - ASRock H170 Pro4S Intel H170 So.1151


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

was sagt ihr zu dem Mainboard, ein Schnäppchen oder? ASUS Z170-P Mainboard Sockel Intel(R) 1151 @ Notebooksbilliger (Masterpass Gutschein) 111,90 - 20€ - 40€ Cashback = 51,90€ (57€ unter Idealo!) | ASUS Z170-A ebenfalls fur 84,90€


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> ... Nur beim Gehäuse würde ich zumindest ...


Darum hatte ich dieses vorgeschlagen, die Standard Low Budget Lösung
 mit zwei 120mm Lüftern und natürlich 2 x USB 3.0 vorne

Sharkoon VS4-W mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

...


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum hatte ich dieses vorgeschlagen, die Standard Low Budget Lösung
> mit zwei 120mm Lüftern und natürlich 2 x USB 3.0 vorne
> 
> Sharkoon VS4-W mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




hab jetzt auch ein anderes Gehäuse genommen dafür dass andere MB, welches günstiger, sodass ich ein anderes Gehäuse nutzen konnte. 

Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das  angefragte Mainboard kann man zu dem verbilligten Preis nehmen. Es  hat ein paar Schönheitsfehler, wie die Position der SATA Anschlüsse,  auch PCI Slots sind für neie Zusatzkarten eher überflüssig, für alte  Sound oder TV-Karten aber z.T. Gold wert. Es ist erträglich gut, man  kann das nehmen, Asrock baut aber zur Zeit in vielen Details sehr  liebevolle Mainboards. Wirf eine Münze.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ASUS Z170-P (90MB0NR0-M0EAY0) in Mainboards: Intel Sockel 1151 | heise online Preisvergleich

Wer hilft Dir beim Zusammenbau?


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das  angefragte Mainboard kann man zu dem verbilligten Preis nehmen. Es  hat ein paar Schönheitsfehler, wie die Position der SATA Anschlüsse,  auch PCI Slots sind für neie Zusatzkarten eher überflüssig, für alte  Sound oder TV-Karten aber z.T. Gold wert. Es ist erträglich gut, man  kann das nehmen, Asrock baut aber zur Zeit in vielen Details sehr  liebevolle Mainboards. Wirf eine Münze....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bleibe jetzt ´doch bei meinem jetzigen, da es nur eine Cashback Aktion ist. 

Ein Kumpel, der mal seinen eigenen PC mit nem PC-Kenner zusammengebaut hat, ich hoffe das wird was, die 100 muss ich jedoch sparen und in dieser Liste gibt es niemanden in meiner Nähe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du bekommst auch hier sehr schnelle online Hilfe, wenn Fragen hochkommen. Bei jeder Unklarheit fragen
ist besser, als einmal einen ärgerlichen Fehler machen. 

In Ruhe das Mainboardhandbuch lesen hilft enorm. Nehmt Euch einen Tag Zeit und es wird funktionieren.  
Ob man einen 8GB RAM Riegel oder 2 x 4 GB nimmt kann man würfeln, 2400er wäre aber schöner als 2133er
Ohne Übertaktung machen auch  4 x 4GB keine Probleme, darum würde ich mit 2 x 4 GB anfangen, es ist schneller,
weil zwei Riegel parallel Daten bekommen und senden können.

.....


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wie war das mit Handel und Marktplatz noch mal? 

Auf Dualchannel kann man mittlerweile schon fast verzichten. Würde lieber 1x8 nehmen, falls mal mehr rein soll.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

.....


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

4.3

"Schenkungen ohne gewerblichen Hintergrund sind im Bereich "Verkäufe" zu erstellen."

Nur, bevor du auf die Finger bekommst


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du bekommst auch hier sehr schnelle online Hilfe, wenn Fragen hochkommen. Bei jeder Unklarheit fragen
> ist besser, als einmal einen ärgerlichen Fehler machen.
> 
> In Ruhe das Mainboardhandbuch lesen hilft enorm. Nehmt Euch einen Tag Zeit und es wird funktionieren.
> ...



Sehr nett! Wenn ich hilfe brauche melde ich mich.  Hab jetzt einen 8GB Ram-Riegel, übertakten werde ich gar nichts


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Nur, bevor du auf die Finger bekommst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Mist .... 


Anfaenger schrieb:


> Sehr nett! Wenn ich hilfe brauche melde ich mich.  Hab jetzt einen 8GB Ram-Riegel, übertakten werde ich gar nichts


Dann wäre der offizielle Weg eine Anfrage nach einem CPU-Kühler unter "Kaufgesuche"
dann kann ich ihn dir kostenlos zukommen lassen ...


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mist ....
> 
> Dann wäre der offizielle Weg eine Anfrage nach einem CPU-Kühler unter "Kaufgesuche"
> dann kann ich ihn dir kostenlos zukommen lassen ...



Braucht man den, wenn man den nicht übertaktet, gerade komm ich nicht mit


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Braucht man den, wenn man den nicht übertaktet, gerade komm ich nicht mit


Man braucht es nicht, der mitgelieferte "Boxed" Kühler taugt, aber er wird unter Volllast hörbar.
Also ein Luxusproblem ... 

siehe z.B. hier, da teste ich neben dem Hauptkühler auch den Boxed unf den EKL
[Lesertest] Scythe Fuma: Doppelturmkühler in der Analyse


----------



## Anfaenger (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man braucht es nicht, der mitgelieferte "Boxed" Kühler taugt, aber er wird unter Volllast hörbar.
> Also ein Luxusproblem ...



Okay, wenn ich mal einen brauche melde ich mich, aber verschenke ihn an jemanden der ihn wirklich braucht


----------



## Threshold (8. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann wäre der offizielle Weg eine Anfrage nach einem CPU-Kühler unter "Kaufgesuche"
> dann kann ich ihn dir kostenlos zukommen lassen ...



Der User ist seit ein paar Tagen dabei und hat ein paar Posts gemacht.
Bis der auf den marktplatz zugreifen darf, dauert das noch.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hallo Leute, bin am zusammenbauenund direkt das erste Problem. Die Ram rastet einfach nicht ein...beides ist doch ddr4...bekomme schon jetzt die Krise


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Schau nach, ob die Nut auch richtig übereinstimmt.
Dann musst du den RAM auf einer Seite fest eindrücken und dann auf der anderen Seite so fest herunter drücken bis er einrastet.
DAzu brauchst du etwas Kraft, also nicht wundern.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau nach, ob die Nut auch richtig übereinstimmt.
> Dann musst du den RAM auf einer Seite fest eindrücken und dann auf der anderen Seite so fest herunter drücken bis er einrastet.
> DAzu brauchst du etwas Kraft, also nicht wundern.



Wenn ich das tue, habe ich das Problem, dass ich es auf der anderen seite gar nicht wirklich runterdrücken kann..


----------



## FlorianKl (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Den "Pin" auf der einen Seite des Steckplatzes hast du rausgeklappt? Im Heft vom Mainboard ist auch eine bebilderte Anleitung dabei.
Man braucht wirklich Kraft dafür.
Und immer schön die Ruhe bewahren, wir kriegen den zum laufen


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Wenn ich das tue, habe ich das Problem, dass ich es auf der anderen seite gar nicht wirklich runterdrücken kann..



Die Nase zum Drücken gibt es inzwischen nur noch auf einer Seite.
Daher den RAM auf der festen Seite ganz reindrücken und dann auf der Seite mit der Nase so weit drücken, bis diese Nase einrastet. Das hörst du dann.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Den "Pin" auf der einen Seite des Steckplatzes hast du rausgeklappt? Im Heft vom Mainboard ist auch eine bebilderte Anleitung dabei.
> Man braucht wirklich Kraft dafür.
> Und immer schön die Ruhe bewahren, wir kriegen den zum laufen



ja hat nur eine Sicherung, es kommt mir einfach so vor als wäre der Riegel zu lang, kann den dann auf der anderen Seite nicht runterdrücken, wenn ich den gleichmäßig runterdrücke, rastet das ding nicht ein..


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Lass dir Zeit. Das passt schon.
Passiert mir auch mal, dass der RAM widerspenstig ist, aber nur kurz.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja es kommt mirso vor, dass dieser pin um nen milimiter mit dem ding nicht übereinstimmt, bin gerade bisschen verzweifelt u will die ram nicht kaputt machen


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Leg das Brett mal auf eine feste aber keine starre Unterlage.
Also ein paar Kartonseiten drunter oder Zeitschriften.
Dann setzt du den RAM auf der Seite ein, wo du die Nase nicht hochziehen kannst.
Fest in die Ecke drücken, damit er drin bleibt. Dann herunter drücken. Schau nach, ob die Nut übereinstimmt.
Dann ganz reindrücken und dabei immer noch wieder gegen die Seite drücken, wo keine Nase ist. 
Kann sein, dass du beim Drücken den RAM um eben die Millimeter wieder auf der einen seite herausziehst.
Daher gegendrücken und weiter herunterdrücke. Das knirscht dann ein wenig und dann knackt es. Dann weißt du, dass die Nase eingerastet ist.

Wenns knackt und die Nase noch offen ist -- na ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Leg das Brett mal auf eine feste aber keine starre Unterlage.
> Also ein paar Kartonseiten drunter oder Zeitschriften.
> Dann setzt du den RAM auf der Seite ein, wo du die Nase nicht hochziehen kannst.
> Fest in die Ecke drücken, damit er drin bleibt. Dann herunter drücken. Schau nach, ob die Nut übereinstimmt.
> ...



das board liegt schon auf diesem Schaumstoffding..was ist denn jet die Nase,dawo nicht die sicherung ist?


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich überlege erst mit allen anderem weiterzu machen, bin gerade genervt von dieser ram sache


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also, Nase ohne hochklappen und Nase mit hochklappen.
RAM da reinsetzen, wo du die Nase nicht bewegen kannst.
Dann herunter drücken und immer auch in die Ecke drücken, damit er nicht herausrutschen kann.
Der RAM sollte so automatisch einrasten.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, Nase ohne hochklappen und Nase mit hochklappen.
> RAM da reinsetzen, wo du die Nase nicht bewegen kannst.
> Dann herunter drücken und immer auch in die Ecke drücken, damit er nicht herausrutschen kann.
> Der RAM sollte so automatisch einrasten.



das tue ich genaus, aber egal wie fest ich dann den Riegel da runterdrücke, wo die Sicherung ist, er bewegt sich einfach nicht runter


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Vor allem hat die Abbildung des MB in der Anleitung zwei Sicherungen und in echt nur eine..


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja, das ist die Verarschung seit DDR4. Es gibt auf der eine Seite keine Nase mehr, die du öffnen kannst.
Wieso das geändert wurde, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.

Aber mach dir nichts draus. Auf meinen Modem ohne Wlan steht auch drauf. dass ich die DSL Einstellungen per Wlan durchführen kann -- verbinden sie ihren PC mittels Wlan mit ihrem DSL Modem -- gut gelacht.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Es ist eingerastet, aber auf der rechten seite, wo keine Sicherung ist, sieht man doch diese goldenen dinger vom Boden (diese kontakte die man reinsteckt)


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Obwohl ich glaube dass es drin ist, kann man bilder irgedwie mit dem handy posten? Man sieht diese goldenen Streifen nicht mehr, habser in die sicherung reingemacht und dann richtig reingedrückt, wo keine sicherung ist

PS: Hoffe jetzt nix beschädigt zu haben


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du kannst Fotos hochladen.
Du musst beim Post auf Erweiterung drücken und dann unten auf Anhänge.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe gerade große Sorgen...habe vllt das MB beschädigt und zwar habe ich beim reinsetzen gedacht, dass ich die goldenen schrauben reindrehen muss und möglicherweise habe ich diese panels jetzt beschädigt...habe das Mainboard jetzt richtig reinmuntiert, aber ich war so dämlich davor..


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Meinst du die 9 Schrauben zum fest schrauben?
Du hast die Schrauben reingedreht aber das Mainboard wurde nicht fest, die Schrauben drehen einfach "in der Luft" weiter?
Einfach die richtigen Schrauben nehmen und dann machst du weiter.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Meinst du die 9 Schrauben zum fest schrauben?
> Du hast die Schrauben reingedreht aber das Mainboard wurde nicht fest, die Schrauben drehen einfach "in der Luft" weiter?
> Einfach die richtigen Schrauben nehmen und dann machst du weiter.



ich weiß nicht, ob die in der Luft gedreht haben oder auf diesen Panel gedreht habe und diese beschädigt habe. Ja habe es befestigt nun, aber Sorgen es davor beschädigt zu haben


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Da passiert nichts.
Die Boards habe ja eine Beschichtung an der Stelle, wo man die Schrauben reindreht.
Einfach weiter machen.


----------



## FlorianKl (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das ist alles gut, keine Sorge. Wenn du dir irgendwo nicht sicher bist einfach nachfragen.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Da passiert nichts.
> Die Boards habe ja eine Beschichtung an der Stelle, wo man die Schrauben reindreht.
> Einfach weiter machen.



ok das beruhigt mich. Eine weitere Frage, das Gehäuse hat zwei Lüfter sollich beide mit dem MB anstecken oder reicht eins?


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wenn du zwei Lüfter hast, solltest du auch zwei anschließen.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich bin mir gerade unsicher, wo ich bei dem Gehäuse die SSD verschraube, leider gibt es für das Gehäuse keine Bedienungsanleitung


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Es gibt garantiert eine Bedienungsanleitung. 
Was für ein Case hast du?


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt garantiert eine Bedienungsanleitung.
> Was für ein Case hast du?



Edit: Habe es doch


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich hab dir mal ein Bild hochgeladen.
Dort sind die Einbauplätze für die SSDs markiert.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich habe das SATA Kabel,aber das passende Netzteil wurde für die Karte in derMainboardverpackung nicht mitgelifiert? oder ist es wo anders?

275GB Crucial MX300 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC Toggle (CT275MX300SSD1)

ASRock H170 Pro4S Intel H170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du meinst den Stromanschluss für die SSD? Das Kabel ist beim Netzteil dabei.


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> Du meinst den Stromanschluss für die SSD? Das Kabel ist beim Netzteil dabei.



Ach bin ich blöd..Ja der SATA Anschluss kommt in die SSD und wird mit dem MB verbunden, aber Der Stromanschluss ist nur zwischen Netzteil und SSD Karte?


----------



## FlorianKl (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

So ist es


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Viel Glück beim weiteren Zusammenbau!


----------



## Anfaenger (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Die Grafikkarte habe ich erfolgreich verbaut, eine weitere Frage wäre beim Netzteil. Ich habe gelesen, wenn ein Lüfteröffnung da ist, soll man den Lüfter in die Richtung platzieren, jedoch ist dann dass Netzteil falsch herum, aber das ist nicht weiter schlimm oder?


----------



## Threshold (9. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das Netzteil so einbauen, dass der Lüfter des Netzteils nach unten zeigt.
Wie der Aufkleber angebracht ist, ist egal.


----------



## Anfaenger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Bin fertig mit zusammenbauen, mache morgen ein Foto, gehe schlafen, vielen dank für die hilfe!!!


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Sehr schön. 
Sag bescheid, ob alles läuft.
Jeder fiebert hier mit dir mit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Wetten auf ein Zimmerbrand sind in den letzen Stunden gesunken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich hoffe weiter.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also nicht auf den Zimmerbrand, sondern darauf, dass das Mainboard abraucht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nee -- ist nur Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfaenger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Eine Frage zu den Steckern vom Gehäuse auf das Mainboard, kann es sein, dass diese nicht zu 100% diese goldenen ANschlüssen "verschlingen", denn diese gehen nicht komplett rein


----------



## Anfaenger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Eine Frage zu den Steckern vom Gehäuse auf das Mainboard, kann es sein, dass diese nicht zu 100% diese goldenen ANschlüssen "verschlingen", denn diese gehen nicht komplett rein

Edit: okmit bisschen mehr Kraft gings.


----------



## Anfaenger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe alles verbaut..Jetzt habe ich die *******, dass nirgends ein DVI-Kabel mitgeliefert wurde, ich könnte ausrasten ...


----------



## Anfaenger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe einfach mal zum testen versucht den PC anzumachen, er ging an, aber hat sich dann nach 2 Sekunden einfach ausgeschaltet,jetzt habe ich Bange, dass der PC kaputt ist und traue mich nicht ihn nochmal anzumachen. ich warte bis ich das Kabe´l habe, um etwas sehen zu können


----------



## Anfaenger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wollte gerade die Gehäusewände wieder abmontieren und bei einer Bewegung ist einfach der PC angegangen, läuft jetzt seit ner Minute alle Gehäuselüfter und  der CPU Lüfter laufen, bekomme gleich das DVI Kabel.


----------



## Anfaenger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe den PC mit dem Monitor verbunden und dann kommt das "reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected boot device and press key", was heißt das?? Habe noch kein Windows, will in dieses Bios system


----------



## FlorianKl (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Dann hämmer mal Entf beim Starten


----------



## Anfaenger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

@Florian

Wie bescheuert, aber hat tatsächlich funktioniert, in der Anleitung  habe ich dazu nichts gefunden


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du kommst also jetzt ins Bios?
Hast Du Windows schon installiert?

Verdammter Mist. Das Board ist nicht abgeraucht.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Die 100 Euro gehen dann mich....


----------



## Threshold (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Warst du nicht der, der auf durchgebrochene RAM beim Einbau gewettet hat?


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Da musst du was verwechselt haben ;D


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> ....Wie bescheuert, aber hat tatsächlich funktioniert, in der Anleitung  habe ich dazu nichts gefunden


Es läuft jetzt alles? Ich habe vorhin extrem mitgelitten, konnte aber vom Smartphone nicht sinnvoll helfen. Natürlich gibt es tausende Tücken beim Zusammenbau, genau wie bei IKEA Schränken. Auch da baue ich jedesmal ein Seitenteil falschrum ein, eine Tür verkehrt herum oder habe falsche Scharniere besorgt. Aber man bekommt es immer hin.

Aaaalso, läuft es, hast Du Windows installiert, die Treiber von der DVD, die dem Mainboard beiliegt, läuft der Grafikkartentreiber, hast Du die Lüfter optimiert, ist der CPU-Lüfter leise genug, etc.... Ansonsten viel Freude mit dem Rechner, ein Bild wäre schön, freut uns immer und man kann hier und da weitere Tipps geben. Und nimm Dir Zeit, es dauert immer einen ganzen Tag bis alles so ist, wie man möchte.


----------



## Anfaenger (10. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Bin noch arbeiten, antworte heute abend 

Bios konfiguriere ich mit der anleitung vom YouTuber "Hardwarerat" falls es jmden interessiert!


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



> Du kommst also jetzt ins Bios?
> Hast Du Windows schon installiert?


*Ja* ich komme in die Bios und *nein* ich habe noch kein Windows installiert da ich keinen Key habe, kann ich dies trotzdem tun ohne Key und diesen dann später aktivieren, um die Vollversion zu erhalten?


@interessierterUser
Also, ich glaube irgendwas hatte einen Wackelkontakt gehabt, denn bei ersten hochfahren schaltete sich der pc nach paar sekunden aus, dann hatte ich ihn bewegt und er fing plötzlich an wieder anzugehen und seitdem läuft er ohne Probleme und alle Lüfter laufen. Ich komme auch ins Bios rein ohne Probleme. Kann man irgendwie alle Teile überprüfen, ob sie funktionieren? Muss mir noch Windows installieren, aber überlege mir eine sichere teure lizenz zu kaufen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Hm habe noch keinen DVD Brenner oder wie das heißt, aber glaube die CD war nur eine support CD, den treiber kann man doch auch im Internet installieren, oder nicht?  Hoffe, dass alles funktioniert und keine Fehler mehr da sind. Der Pc ist schon recht laut, die Lüfter pusten recht stark, weiß nicht, ob und wie ich das konfigurieren sollte, ohne den PC zu gefährden.

Das Anfangsmenü des BIOS zeigt mir an:

CPU Temperatur "32 Grad"
M/B Temperatur "20 Grad"
CPU Voltage 1.024

Es zeigt mir die Sata Crucial, die 8GB Ram und die CPU  an, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wo ich die Anzeige der GPU in der Bios finde. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass er diese nicht ekennt, denn ich konnte eine Anzeige des Mainboards öffnen, jedoch stand da, wo die Graka angesteckt  ist " empty" 
Habe mal ins Gehäuse geschaut während der PC an war und die Graka beobachtet. Sie ist auf jeden Fall an, jedoch sah ich nur, dass sich dieser Lüfter der Grakaimmer kurz gedreht, aufghört und dann wieder gedreht hat. Das hat sich die ganze Zeit wiederholt, auf jeden Fall kan man sagen, dass sie an ist, jedoch weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob das MB diese erkennt...

Ist es normla, dass beim hochfahren und runterfahren kein Piepton erscheint?


PS: Habe hier die Treiber zur Installation gefunden ASRock > H170 Pro4S
Theoretisch könnte ich diese mit meinem Laptop downloaden und dann per USB Stick auf den PC übertragen, oder?


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> *Ja* ich komme in die Bios und *nein* ich habe noch kein Windows installiert da ich keinen Key habe, kann ich dies trotzdem tun ohne Key und diesen dann später aktivieren, um die Vollversion zu erhalten?



JA, du kannst Windows installieren und schon nutzen und später einen Key eingeben und dann aktivieren.
Ich glaube, die 30 Tage ohne Key gehen immer noch.



Anfaenger schrieb:


> @interessierterUser
> Also, ich glaube irgendwas hatte einen Wackelkontakt gehabt, denn bei ersten hochfahren schaltete sich der pc nach paar sekunden aus, dann hatte ich ihn bewegt und er fing plötzlich an wieder anzugehen und seitdem läuft er ohne Probleme und alle Lüfter laufen. Ich komme auch ins Bios rein ohne Probleme. Kann man irgendwie alle Teile überprüfen, ob sie funktionieren? Muss mir noch Windows installieren, aber überlege mir eine sichere teure lizenz zu kaufen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein. Hm habe noch keinen DVD Brenner oder wie das heißt, aber glaube die CD war nur eine support CD, den treiber kann man doch auch im Internet installieren, oder nicht?  Hoffe, dass alles funktioniert und keine Fehler mehr da sind. Der Pc ist schon recht laut, die Lüfter pusten recht stark, weiß nicht, ob und wie ich das konfigurieren sollte, ohne den PC zu gefährden.



Du kannst dir Windows als USB Stick Edition kaufen. Dann ist das Windows fest auf einen Stick installiert.
Da musst du mal bei den Händlern schauen, was die da so anbieten.
Überprüfen kannst du die Komponenten erst mal so, dass du im Bios schaust, ob alles korrekt erkannt wurde.

Zuerst würde ich aber das Bios aktualisieren. Das ist der erste Weg, denn meist kriegst du Boards, die noch eine sehr alte Bios Version drauf haben.
Da musst du mal schauen. Im Bios selbst wird dir die Bios Version auf dem Hauptschirm angezeigt.
Das notierst du dir mal und dann postest du die Bios Version. Wir gucken dann bei Hersteller des Mainboards nach, welche Bios Version aktuell ist.

Treiber immer besser im Internet herunter laden, denn dort sind die aktuellen Versionen zu bekommen.
wie beim Bios schaust du für die Treiber beim Hersteller des Mainboards nach.
Beim Hersteller des Grafikchips -- AMD oder Nvidia -- kriegst du den neuesten Grafiktreiber.

die Lüfter sind so laut, weil du sie im Bios noch nicht eingestellt hast. Das kannst du machen, wenn du die neue Bios Version drauf hast.
Keine Sorge, wenn die Komponenten wärmer werden, drehen die Lüfter auf und im Idle ist es leise -- alles eine Einstellungssache.



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Das Anfangsmenü des BIOS zeigt mir an:
> 
> CPU Temperatur "32 Grad"
> M/B Temperatur "20 Grad"
> ...



Hast du den Monitor an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen? Kriegt der Monitor von der Grafikkarte sein Signal?
Dann ist alles in Ordnung.



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Ist es normla, dass beim hochfahren und runterfahren kein Piepton erscheint?



Wenn du keinen Bios Lautsprecher eingesteckt hast, hörst du logischer Weise auch keine Töne.



Anfaenger schrieb:


> PS: Habe hier die Treiber zur Installation gefunden ASRock > H170 Pro4S
> Theoretisch könnte ich diese mit meinem Laptop downloaden und dann per USB Stick auf den PC übertragen, oder?



Ja, dort kannst du dir die Treiber herunter laden, die du brauchst.
Du brauchst folgende Treiber:
1. Audio.
2. Inf Treiher.
3. Intel Management Treiber.
4. Netzwerktreiber.
5. VGA Treiber -- für die IGP.
Den Rest kannst du weg lassen.

Eine Seite vorher, also auch bei Downloads kannst du dir die neueste Bios Version herunter laden.
Aktuell ist das Version 7.10 vom 7.10.2016. Lade dir die Version für den Instant Flash herunter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> *Ja* ich komme in die Bios und *nein* ich habe noch kein Windows installiert da ich keinen Key habe, kann ich dies trotzdem tun ohne Key und diesen dann später aktivieren, um die Vollversion zu erhalten?


Ja, kein Problem, Du hast vier Wochen Zeit. Und bis dahin funktioniert Windows ohne jede Einschränkung. Eine iso hast Du?



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Also, ich glaube irgendwas hatte einen Wackelkontakt gehabt, denn bei ersten hochfahren schaltete sich der pc nach paar sekunden aus, dann hatte ich ihn bewegt und er fing plötzlich an wieder anzugehen und seitdem läuft er ohne Probleme und alle Lüfter laufen.


Nimm das ernst und steck nochmal alle Stecker fest. Gerade der große 20PIN Stecker im Mainboard ist oft nicht ganz eingerastet. Zum Teil fließen hohe Ströme, z.B. in den Kabeln zur Grafikkarte, da wäre ein kleiner Übergangswiderstand nicht optimal. Das kann eine rder Gehäusestecker gewesen sein, Du schriebst ja, dass sie schwer rein gingen. Einfach überall noch mal etwas wackeln und ganz rein stecken. Aber bitte mit Vorsicht, wenn Du Dich selber als "grobmotorisch" bezeichnest, oder wie Du es formuliert hast.    (Aua, schlag mich nicht, aua.. ) 



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Ich komme auch ins Bios rein ohne Probleme. Kann man irgendwie alle Teile überprüfen, ob sie funktionieren? Muss mir noch Windows installieren, aber überlege mir eine sichere teure lizenz zu kaufen, um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein.


Gebrauchte Lizenzen  reichen völlig. Alles mit COA-Label ist seriös. 
Nachdem Du Windows installiert hast, bietet dieses Program so ziemlich alles, was man benötigt: HWMonitor (und bitte immer beim Hersteller und nicht die Werbeverseuchten links von Chip oder anderen Hardwareseiten)
HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID 



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Hm habe noch keinen DVD Brenner oder wie das heißt, aber glaube die CD war nur eine support CD, den treiber kann man doch auch im Internet installieren, oder nicht?  Hoffe, dass alles funktioniert und keine Fehler mehr da sind. Der Pc ist schon recht laut, die Lüfter pusten recht stark, weiß nicht, ob und wie ich das konfigurieren sollte, ohne den PC zu gefährden.


Mit Windows 10 solltest Du LAN-Treiber haben, genau diese waren bei mir immer wichtig, um überhaupt ins Netz zu kommen. Natürlich findest Du auf der Herstellerseite zum Mainboard alle aktuellen Treiber für den Chipsatz und alle eingebauten Kontroller. Und dort sind die aktuellen, auf der DVD sind in der Regel die ersten zum Erscheinungsdatum. Aus dem Netz ist es darum besser. Aber mit Stick und heruterladen mit Deinem Lapptop geht es natürlich auch.



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Das Anfangsmenü des BIOS zeigt mir an:
> CPU Temperatur "32 Grad"
> M/B Temperatur "20 Grad"
> CPU Voltage 1.024


Sieht gut aus!



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Es zeigt mir die Sata Crucial, die 8GB Ram und die CPU  an, jedoch weiß ich nicht, wo ich die Anzeige der GPU in der Bios finde. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass er diese nicht ekennt, denn ich konnte eine Anzeige des Mainboards öffnen, jedoch stand da, wo die Graka angesteckt  ist " empty"


Ähhhh, wo hast Du den Monitor eingesteckt? Im Mainboard, oder an der Grafikkarte? Das Mainboard kann in der Regel keine Daten der Grafikkarte auslesen, nur, ober da irgendetwas im PCIe Slot steckt. Sende uns notfalls ein Foto vom Bios Bildschirm. Wenn aber alles läuft, Du ins Bios kommst und ein Bild hast, ist schon alles zu 100% korrekt verbaut, bleibt nur offen, wo der Bildschirm angeschlossen ist.




Anfaenger schrieb:


> Habe mal ins Gehäuse geschaut während der PC an war und die Graka beobachtet. Sie ist auf jeden Fall an, jedoch sah ich nur, dass sich dieser Lüfter der Grakaimmer kurz gedreht, aufghört und dann wieder gedreht hat. Das hat sich die ganze Zeit wiederholt, auf jeden Fall kan man sagen, dass sie an ist, jedoch weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob das MB diese erkennt...


Die Lüfter schalten sich bis ca. 60°C ab, erst unter Last drehen sie auf. Das kannst Du bei Bedarf irgendwann später als lesten Feinschliff mit dem Programm "Adterburner" von MSI optimieren, aber das ist wirklich das unwichtigste zur Zeit.



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Ist es normla, dass beim hochfahren und runterfahren kein Piepton erscheint?


Kein Lautsprecher, kein Piepton... 



Anfaenger schrieb:


> PS: Habe hier die Treiber zur Installation gefunden ASRock > H170 Pro4S
> Theoretisch könnte ich diese mit meinem Laptop downloaden und dann per USB Stick auf den PC übertragen, oder?


Genau! Aber nimm nicht alles, lies es Dir in Ruhe durch, was Du brauchst, viele der optionalen Dinge sind Spielkram, wie das Asrock Tool Tuning Tool. Das ist aber trotzdem ganz nett.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



> Hast du den Monitor an die Grafikkarte angeschlossen? Kriegt der Monitor von der Grafikkarte sein Signal?
> Dann ist alles in Ordnung.



Der Monitor ist per DVI-Kabel *mit der Grafikarte* verbunden.

Dass der CPU Kühler auf den FAN-3 Slot und und nicht im FAN-1 Slot eingesteckt ist, scheint kein Problem zu sein, oder?

Habe alle Kabel nochmal kontrolliert, nochmal festgedrückt und pc verschoben , alles sitzt fest und der PC startet ohne Probleme.

Biossystem ist, wenn ich das richtig sehe, bei P2.10.

Win10-Isodatei würde ich direkt bei Microsoft herunterladen: Windows 10 oder lieber wo anders? Ich brauche doch die 64-Bit Version oder?
Das mit dem Key ist ein regelrechter Jungle und ich finde noch keinen vertraulichen Händler, hast du vllt einen Link parat, ansonsten suche ich weiter.

Vielen Dank für die ganze Hilfe, kann man euch hier irgendwie einen Gefallen tun?


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Der CPU Kühler gehört in den CPU Fan Anschluss.
Windows 10 kannst du nehmen. 64bit auf jeden Fall.

Das P2.10 ist i.O.
Du musst nur das neuere Bios ziehen, wenn was nicht läuft.
Da sind sowieso nur ein paar Mikrocodes eingeflossen. Wahrscheinlich hat Intel wieder irgendwas beschränkt oder gestrichen.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Natürlich CPU-FAN, aber gibt FAN 1,2,3 und hatte es auf das CPU-Fan 3 angeschlossen.

Ok, dann downloade ich das jetzt mal auf meinen Stick, muss ich danach nur noch den Stick in den PC stecken und der macht das dann alleine?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> ...alles sitzt fest und der PC startet ohne Probleme....






Anfaenger schrieb:


> . Biossystem ist, wenn ich das richtig sehe, bei P2.10.


2.10 ist schon recht neu, das taugt erstmal.  Bevor Du das Bios auf das aktuelle v7.10 änderst, würde ich erst mal schauen, was das für ein unnötiger Microcode ist. Im Zweifel fehlen danach Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten. Außerdem sollte der Rechner wirklich lange stabil gelaufen sein, nicht, dass er beim Bios-flashen abstürzt. Das wäre blöd....
ASRock > H170 Pro4S



Anfaenger schrieb:


> .Win10-Isodatei würde ich direkt bei Microsoft herunterladen: Windows 10 oder lieber wo anders? Ich brauche doch die 64-Bit Version oder?
> Das mit dem Key ist ein regelrechter Jungle und ich finde noch keinen vertraulichen Händler, hast du vllt einen Link parat, ansonsten suche ich weiter.


Natürlich 64bit. Ich war bei meinem Fachhändler, der hat für 30,-€ Win7 und für 55,-€ Win10 gebraucht. Anregungen und Händler findest Du hier:
Ist diese Lizenz seriös?
Als seriös wurde mir dieser Laden empfohlen: http://stores.ebay.com/8keys-gmbh?_trksid=p2047675.l2563



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Dass der CPU Kühler auf den FAN-3 Slot und und  nicht im FAN-1 Slot eingesteckt ist, scheint kein Problem zu sein,  oder?


Mein Asrock Board steuert alle Lüfter über die CPU-Temperatur, von daver wäre es egal, solange es ein 4-PIN Anschluss ist. Andere Board nehmen für die Gehäuselüfter gerne die Chipsatztemperatur. Es ist darum sicherer, den CPU-FAN Anschluss zu nehmen.



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ganze Hilfe, kann man euch hier irgendwie einen Gefallen tun?


Fotos


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Natürlich CPU-FAN, aber gibt FAN 1,2,3 und hatte es auf das CPU-Fan 3 angeschlossen.



Ja, dann. 
Das kannst du lassen.



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Ok, dann downloade ich das jetzt mal auf meinen Stick, muss ich danach nur noch den Stick in den PC stecken und der macht das dann alleine?



Meinst du das mit dem Bios Update?`
Du hast Version P2.10.
Das ist die Version vor der aktuellen Version und die aktuelle Version bringt nur neuen Mikrocode mit sich. Das kann man sich in der Regel sparen, sofern eben alles läuft.
Wenn alles läuft, korrekt erkannt wird und keine Probleme auftreten, brauchst du das Bios nicht aktualisieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Natürlich CPU-FAN, aber gibt FAN 1,2,3 und hatte es auf das CPU-Fan 3 angeschlossen.


Nicht gut.... Schau ins Handbuch, es gibt nur einen CPU-FAN Anschluss, und der sollte eigentlich überprüft werden beim Hochfahren. Kein Lüfter am CPU-FAN Anschluss führt bei einigen Boards zu Fehlermeldungen... CHA-FAN 3 ist ein 3-PIN Anschluss, damit läuft Dein CPU-Kühlerlüfter immer mit 12V, das ist glaube ich ein ungeregelter, ich kann mich aber auch irren und er ist zumindesr spannungsgeregelt, das versteht der Lüfter ebenso. Der CPU-FAN ist ein 4-PIN Anschluss mit Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM), darauf ist der Boxed-Lüfter ausgelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



> Meinst du das mit dem Bios Update?`
> Du hast Version P2.10.
> Das ist die Version vor der aktuellen Version und die aktuelle Version bringt nur neuen Mikrocode mit sich. Das kann man sich in der Regel sparen, sofern eben alles läuft.
> Wenn alles läuft, korrekt erkannt wird und keine Probleme auftreten, brauchst du das Bios nicht aktualisieren.



Nein,ich meine Windows

Oh nein, ich sehe es gerade.....Es ist im CHA Fan3, stecke es um,hoffe, dass ich jetzt nichts beschädigt habe....


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> hoffe, dass ich jetzt nichts beschädigt habe....



Jetzt ist alles kaputt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du machst dir viel zu viele Gedanken.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt ist alles kaputt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Laie ist man extrem vorsichtig und wenn man keine Ahnung hat, macht man sich nur Gedanken 
Habe es jetzt richtig umgesteckt, läuft alles. Werde gleich Bilder reinposten, nicht wundern, wenn es dann noch falsch steckt!


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hier die Bilder von Außen und das MB, andere Seite wollte ich jetzt nicht öffnen wegen den ganzen Kabel, habe sie aber mit Kabelbindern befestigt.

PS: Nur beim erstem Bild ist der PC angeschaltet. Nicht wundern, dass die Lüfter bei den letzten drei Bildern nicht laufen, da der PC ausgeschaltet ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Als Laie ist man extrem vorsichtig und wenn man keine Ahnung hat


Das ist genau der richtige Ansatz und einmal zuviel Fragen ist viel besser, als einmal zu wenig. Aber keine Sorgen, trotz der unterschiedlicher Stecker ist es technisch völlig egal. Bau den Stecker aber bitte bei angeschaltetem Rechner um. 

Und danke für die Fotos, die schaue ich mir jetzt in Ruhe an....


----------



## halodb (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist genau der richtige Ansatz und einmal zuviel Fragen ist viel besser, als einmal zu wenig. Aber keine Sorgen, trotz der unterschiedlicher Stecker ist es technisch völlig egal. Bau den Stecker aber bitte bei angeschaltetem Rechner um.
> 
> Und danke für die Fotos, die schaue ich mir jetzt in Ruhe an....




Bei angeschalteten? Du meinst ausgeschaltet!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ähhhhh, natürlich, ahhhhhhh 

Erstmal einen Kaffee trinken....

So, am Kabelmanagement kann man dann irgendwann noch mal in Ruhe arbeiten. 
Und wenn Du Deine Mindestanzahl von Beiträgen für den Marktplatz voll hast, 
frage nach einem günstigen CPU-Kühler unter "suche". Du verstehst, was ich meine, 
der liegt hier immer noch dumm rum und langweilt sich....


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Reicht dir der Boxed Kühler?
Du solltest mal schauen, ob du das EPS Kabel -- also das 8 Pin Kabel. das am CPU Sockel eingesteckt wird -- nicht hinters Tray legen kannst.
Sofern das von der Länge her passt.
Nicht, dass es gegen den Boxed Lüfter kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Kabelmanagement: Wenn Du irgendwann viel Lust hast, schau Dir das Shakoon Video zum Gehäuse an. Ab Minute 1:00 findest Du so etwas, da gehören die Kaben hin...
Aber rupf jetzt nicht wieder alles raus und rein, dabei geht in der Regel nur irgendwas kaputt... Das Gehäuse gefällt mir aber für den Preis sehr. Werde ich in Zukunft empfehlen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Siehe: Sharkoon S25 ATX PC Case Series [de] - YouTube


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Reicht dir der Boxed Kühler?



Ich denke vorerst schon, werden erstmalkeine Highend-Spiele gespielt.



> Du solltest mal schauen, ob du das EPS Kabel -- also das 8 Pin Kabel. das am CPU Sockel eingesteckt wird -- nicht hinters Tray legen kannst.
> Sofern das von der Länge her passt.
> Nicht, dass es gegen den Boxed Lüfter kommt.



Ich finde, dass der Zwischenraum zwischen Kühler u Kabel ausreicht, möglicherweise trügt das Bild. Ich lade noch zwei Bilder hoch, da sieht man den Abstand besser. Da ist die Verkablung des Kühlers jetzt aktuell und richtig 

Alle Kabel des Netzteils sind super knapp und man hat kaum Spielraum.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass der Zwischenraum zwischen Kühler u Kabel ausreicht


Passt so, wird keine Probleme machen, alles gut


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja, das sieht schon deutlich besser aus.
Da kannst du gut sehen, dass ein Foto meist nicht reicht, um etwas zu zeigen.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

So werde mir jetzt die WIN10-Iso von der Microsoftseite runterladen. Stick dann einfach in den PC und er installiert das von alleine? Kann ich dann auch erstmal ohne Windows-Key ins Internet, Treiber und andere Programme installieren?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Kann ich dann auch erstmal ohne Windows-Key ins Internet, Treiber und andere Programme installieren?


Ja, das Programm fragt irgendwann nach dem Aktivierungscode, da kann man einfach weiter klicken....


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Nein. Das geht nicht.
Du brauchst das Media Creation Tool.
Windows 10

Du klickst da auf "Tool jetzt herunterladen".
Wenn du es auf der Festplatte hast, klickst du es an. Installieren musst du nichts, einfach starten.
Bedingungen akzeptieren und danach machst du den Punkt bei "Installationsmedien für einen anderen PC erstellen". Weiter drücken.
Du kannst dann entscheiden, welche Version du herunter laden willst. Nimm Home Premium.
Danach hast du nun die Möglichkeit, entweder eine ISO zu laden, die du danach auf eine DVD brennen musst, oder eben eine USB Speicherstick Version.
Nimm also die USB Version. Du brauchst einen 4Gb Stick dafür. Größer geht natürlich auch.
Stick löschen und weiter klicken. Jetzt wird Windows 10 auf den Stick herunter geladen. Das kann eine Weile dauern.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hier wird echt Step by Step erklärt und das Umsonst, finde ich richtig nett , aber fühle mich auch wirklich super beschränkt, wenns es um PCs geht und ohne Hilfe hätte ich das nicht geschafft, also meine Stärken liegen definitiv wo anders


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Hier wird echt Step by Step erklärt und das Umsonst, finde ich richtig nett , aber fühle mich auch wirklich super beschränkt, wenns es um PCs geht und ohne Hilfe hätte ich das nicht geschafft, also meine Stärken liegen definitiv wo anders



Ich kriege meine Umschläge von einem deutschlandweit bekannten Hersteller von Netzteilen, Lüftern und Gehäusen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Hier wird echt Step by Step erklärt und das Umsonst,


Das ist natürlich ein Problem, weil es den Fachhandel viel Geld kostet. Solange aber leider zu viel schwarze Schafe Geschäfte betreiben, ist es ein hilfreicher und gemeinschaftlicher Weg. Gib Du in anderen Foren das weiter, was Du beherrscht und alles ist gut. Das Leben ist ein Geben und Nehmen. 

Frohe Weihnachtszeit und viel Freude beim Spielen mit endlich guter Qualität.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wenn das jetzt ernst gemeint ist, dann hast du dir das auch verdient 

Na super,jetzt erkennt das Tool meinen 16 GB Intenso USB-Stick nicht, aber mein Laptop erkennt diesen -.-


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt ernst gemeint ist, dann hast du dir das auch verdient



Andere behaupten ständig, dass das so ist. 



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Na super,jetzt erkennt das Tool meinen 16 GB Intenso USB-Stick nicht, aber mein Laptop erkennt diesen -.-



Wird der Stick überhaupt vom Rechner erkannt?
Am Case eingesteckt? Hast du den USB Stecker vom Case ins Mainboard gesteckt?


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



> Wird der Stick überhaupt vom Rechner erkannt?
> Am Case eingesteckt? Hast du den USB Stecker vom Case ins Mainboard gesteckt?



Also habe den Stick in meinem Laptop eingesteckt und erkennt diesen. Am Laptop habe ich drei USB Eingänge, hab einfach alle ausprobiert, aber das Tool findet keinen USB, obwohl mein Laptop mir direkt den USB-Stick und den zugehörigen Ordner anzeigt. Hab den USB Stick in mein Laptop gesteckt, ich weiß jetzt nicht welchen MB du meinst  Muss ja vorerst die ISO auf den USB Stick an meinem Laptop installieren,wollte gerade beginnen, aber wie gesagt, das Tool findet keinen USB-Stick


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ach ja, du hast noch kein Windows installiert. 

Komisch. Hast du einen anderen Stick?
Welche Formatierung hat der Stick? Fat32 oder NTFS?
Eventuell mal neu formatieren.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Komisch. Hast du einen anderen Stick?
> Welche Formatierung hat der Stick? Fat32 oder NTFS?



Nein leider nicht, habe mir gestern extra einen gekauft..
Bei Eigenschaften steht "Fat32"


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Sehr komisch.
Sollte normaler Weise gehen.
Steckst du den Stick rein, bevor du das Tool startest oder erst, wenn das Tool nach dem Stick fragt?`
Eventuell musst du dann vorher mal auf aktualisieren drücken oder so. Da sollte es einen Button geben.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe ich alles probiert, starte mal den Laptop neu und probiere es nochmal, ansonsten kann ich es an 2 anderen Laptops noch probieren.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wenn der Laptop den Stick findet, muss es das Tool auch.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe noch einen anderen Stick von jemanden bekommen zu testen, diesen findet er auch nicht?


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe es jetzt auf einem anderen Laptop ausprobiert, da funktionierts, warum auch immer.

Win10 wird jetzt installiert.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also, das kann nicht sein.
Ich hab drei Sticks bei mir reingesteckt, wird immer sofort gefunden.
Also.
Stick einstecken. Stick formatieren. NTFS Format.
Dann Tool starten, auf USB Medien gehen und dann sollte der Stick in dem kleinen Fenster drin stehen.
Sieht dann so aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Jap,weiß nicht wieso das jetzt auf meinem Laptop nicht funktioniert hat, aber das Ding spinnt sowieso. Bin ich froh, wenn ich mal was vernünftiges habe 

Nach der Installation einfach Stick in den PC oder muss ich irgendwas im Bios machen, damit er vom USB-Stick bootet?


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du musst im Bios das so einstellen, dass der Stick die erste Boot Quelle ist.
Das findest du im Bios unter der Registerkarte Boot.

Oder du lädst die dir ISO herunter und machst aus der ISO eine USb fähige Installation.
Auch dafür gibt es ein Tool. 
Windows 7 USB/DVD Download-Tool Download
Das sollte auch mit Windows 10 gehen. Dafür musst du aber vorher die Windows 10 ISO herunter laden.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst im Bios das so einstellen, dass der Stick die erste Boot Quelle ist.
> Das findest du im Bios unter der Registerkarte Boot.
> 
> Oder du lädst die dir ISO herunter und machst aus der ISO eine USb fähige Installation.
> ...



eeehm ich dachte mit diesem Tool habe ich jetzt die ISO auf den Stick installiert: Windows 10

Also die Installation läuft noch


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Nein. du holst dir entweder die Daten direkt auf deinen USB Stick oder du ziehst dir eine ISO Datei herunter. Beides gleichzeitig geht nicht.

Und du kennst niemanden, der ein DVD Laufwerk irgendwo liegen hat?


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Das geht nicht.
> Du brauchst das Media Creation Tool.
> Windows 10
> 
> ...



Ich habe das genau so gemacht. Habe das mit dem USB-Stick gemacht.

Nein kenn niemanden mit einem DVD Laufwerl, müsste ich dann auch wieder neu kaufen..


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Ich habe das genau so gemacht.



Ja, und das ist der Weg, um die Daten direkt auf den USB Stick zu bekommen.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ok, wenn ich das dann fertig installiert habe, kann ich den Stick dann schon in den PC stecken und booten oder brauche ich dann eine ISO? Jetzt bin ich vollkommend verwirrt


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also. Du hast diese Auswahl.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Punkt ist bei USB Stick gesetzt.
Der Stick ist eingesteckt.
Das Programm zieht jetzt die Dateien, die es braucht und kopiert alles auf den Stick.
Wenn das Programm fertig ist, hast du einen bootfähigen Stick mit einer Windows Installation drauf.
Das ist *keine *ISO. Die brauchst du ja auch nicht.
Den Stick steckst du in den Rechner, bootest vom Stick und installierst Windows.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



> Der Punkt ist bei USB Stick gesetzt.
> Der Stick ist eingesteckt.



Genau so ist es, die Installation läuft noch. Also wenn diese dann abgeschlossen ist, kann ich booten, was ich per Bios einstellen muss, dass er Stick als Bootmedium verwendet. (Hoffe, dass ich es jetzt kapiert habe)

Sorry für die ganzen dämlichen Fragen!


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Na Super, jetzt hat das Installationsprogramm auf dem Laptop einen Fehler gemeldet..""Dieses Tool konnte aus irgendeinem Grund nicht auf Ihrem PC ausgeführtwerden. Wenn weiterhin Probleme auftreten, wenden Sie sich unter Angabe des
Fehlercodes an den Kundendienst. Fehlercode: 0x80070005 - 0xA0019"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Also wenn diese dann abgeschlossen ist, kann  ich booten, was ich per Bios einstellen muss, dass er Stick als  Bootmedium verwendet. (Hoffe, dass ich es jetzt kapiert habe)
> 
> Sorry für die ganzen dämlichen Fragen!


Richtig, denn woher soll Dein neuer Rechner wissen, wo er anfangen soll? Er sucht in der Regel zuerst auf einer DVD, dann SSD, dann HDD, aber nicht auf einem USB Stick. Im Bios kannst Du die Reihenfolge anpassen. Ist Windows dann auf der SSD des neuen Rechners installiert, stellst Du im nächsten Schritt beim neuen Rechner (natürlich nicht vom Lapptop) die SSD als erste Boot-Quelle, damit der Rechner nicht jedes mal rum zickt, wenn ein USB-Stick eingesteckt ist.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ach so. Die Daten werden schon herunter geladen?
Du hast ständig gesagt, dass der USB Stick nicht erkannt wird. 

Ja, genau. Warte, bis das fertig ist. Das kann etwas dauern.
Dann sollte sich das Programm melden, dass der USB Stick bereit ist. Kann sein, dass du da noch ein paar Klicks machen musst, wegen formatieren und so.
Den Stick nimmst du dann und steckst ihn in den neuen Rechner.
Dann starten, ins Bios gehen und unter Boot die Bootreihenfolge ändern. Den Eintrag dafür findest du schon, so viele sind das unter Boot nicht.
Bios danach speichern und neu starten. Dann wird vom Stick gebootet. Den Anweisen der Installationsroutine folgen und warten, bis alles fertig ist.
Danach solltest du Windows starten können. die Bootreihenfolge dann wieder ändern und die SSD als erstes Boot Medium eintragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Fehlercodes an den Kundendienst. Fehlercode: 0x80070005 - 0xA0019"


Es wird an Deinem Virenprogramm liegen, grobe Vermutung:
Windows Media Creation Tool: Error 0x80070005 – 0xA0019 | Borns IT- und Windows-Blog
Error Code 0x80070005-0xA0019 | Windows 10 Forum
...


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe jetzt mal das "Avira Antivir Echzeitschutz deaktiviert", mal sehen, ob es dann funktioniert. Danach schalte ich es natürlich wieder an.


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Schon komisch, dass das Problem offenbar bekannt ist, aber weder Microsoft noch Avira scheint das zu kümmern.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Sooo, durch Deaktivieung von Avira Antivir Echzeitschutz hat es geklappt. Win10 home wird gerade auf meinem neuen Rechner inntalliert ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

So ist das mit Rechnern, ich sagte ja, plane einen ganzen Tag ein. Das ist immer so.... 



Anfaenger schrieb:


> ... ich bin gespannt!


Wir auch! Du musst dem heiligen Rechnergott ein paar kWh Strom versprechen, das wirkt....


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Natürlich nicht funktioniert..er bootet alles wird installiert, Updates featuers etc, dann muss das Saystem neustarten, um die Installation abzuschließen, dann kommt wieder das Bild von ASRock, auf dem steht please select a boot media, wenn ich dann enter drücke, will er einfach windows wieder neu installieren, das gibt es doch nicht..habe zwei mal gemacht, so wie es scheint hat er irgendwas installiert, da plötzlich zwei Speicherorte möglich sind (Anfangs war es nur einer und zwar die SSD). 

Er zeigt mir an:
Laufwerk 0 Partition 1: System reserviert -Gesamtgröße: 500MB - Freier Speicher: 467.0 MB - Typ :System
Laufwerk 0 Partition 2                                      -Gesamtgröße: 255.7 MB - Freier Speicher:239.6 - Typ: Primär

Vor der 1. Installation wurde mir das 255.7 GB Laufwerk angezeigt. Scheinbar hat der ja irgendwas installier, da schon 16 GB verbraucht wurden..habe es auch 2 mal intalliert, weil ich dachte das muss so sein...muss jetzt los zur Arbeit, kann aber eure Tipps ab und zu per Handy lesen, natürlich soll es nicht einfach beim erstan mal funktionieren


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

OK, ich bin wirklich ein Depp....habe PC ausgemacht und USB rausgenommen um ins Bios zu kommen, siehe da, Windows hat sich gestartet und es funktioniert, konnte auch ohne Probleme ins Inet. Noch ist das Bild sehr hässlich also so unscharf und breitgezogen. Heute Abend oder Morgen werde ich alle Treiber installieren, mal sehen, wann ich Zeit. Bin jetzt weg, bis dann!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> OK, ich bin wirklich ein Depp....


Nein, bist Du nicht. Du hast es jetzt fast geschafft!


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wie siehts jetzt aus, habe Windows jetzt 2 mal installiert, was muss ich jetzt löschen?


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du hast es 2x installiert?
Wie hast du das denn geschafft? 

Also, ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach noch mal installieren.
Du steckst den Stick also wieder rein, dann booten.
Du kommst dann zu einer Auswahl, wo du die SSD formatieren kannst.
Genau das machst du. sämtliche Partitionen wieder löschen und dann erneut auswählen und installieren.
Du darfst dann nichts mehr verändern. Windows startet bei der Installation neu. Du hast vermutlich dann nochmal installiert und die alte Installation, die noch nicht fertig war, überschrieben, aber durch einen Eintrag beim Boot Manager hast du nun 2x Windows drauf, obwohl nur 1x Windows drauf ist.
Also, man kann das auch reparieren, so ist das nicht, aber einfacher ist es für dich, Windows noch mal zu installieren.

Daher -- Windows neu installieren, alle alten Partitionen löschen und einfach vorgehen wie beim ersten mal.
Nachdem Windows neu startet, nichts machen, einfach laufen lassen. Du musst warten, bis windows vollständig installiert ist und du im Desktop bist.


----------



## Anfaenger (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich habe es tatsächlich geschafft, es 2 mal zu installieren. Ja, Windows startet neu, aber wenn der stick beim Neustart drin bleibt, dann möchte er wieder neu booten. Das war das Problem, es war egal wie lange ich gewartet habe, denn nach 30 sek beginnt er automatisch an zu booten und möchte dass man wieder win installiert, was ich dann wieder tat


----------



## Threshold (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wieso will er neu booten?
Normaler Weise fragt er, ob er wieder vom Stick booten soll. Das ignorierst du und dann geht das Installatuionsprogramm weiter.
Oder du änderst eben während des Neustarts die Bios Einstellungen.

Du kannst das ja mal beobachten.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso will er neu booten?
> Normaler Weise fragt er, ob er wieder vom Stick booten soll.


 Ja, als ich die Anzeige laufen ließ, hat er diese entweder nach 30 Sek von selbst gestartet oder es passierte nichts. 

Hm es scheint aber zu laufen, ich glaube die andere Windows Datei wird einfach nicht genutzt, weiß jetzt nicht wie ich das alles wieder löschen kann

Als ich Windows nochmal installiert habe, stand dann dort, dass die andere datei irgendwie als .old gespeichert wird oder so


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Gib mal unten in der Leist bei Lupe -- Windows durchsuchen -- msconfig ein.
Finden sollte er "Systeminformation".
Das klickst du an.
Wechsel dann oben auf die Registerkarte "Start".
Dort werden vermutlich zwei Einträge angezeigt. Einer davon ist inaktiv oder eben defekt. Den löscht du. Dann sollte das Problem beseitigt sein.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC fÃ¼r 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Gib mal unten in der Leist bei Lupe -- Windows durchsuchen -- msconfig ein.
> Finden sollte er "Systeminformation".
> Das klickst du an.
> Wechsel dann oben auf die Registerkarte "Start".
> Dort werden vermutlich zwei Einträge angezeigt. Einer davon ist inaktiv oder eben defekt. Den löscht du. Dann sollte das Problem beseitigt sein.



Hab da mal geschaut, Wird nur eins gelistet. Da steht: Windows 10 (C:\Windows):Aktuelles Betriebssystem; Standardbetriebssystem

Habe aber mal auf den lokalen Datenräger gschaut, dort sind zwei Windows Dateien gelistet. Einmal der Ordner "Windows" und der andere Ordner "Windows.old". Der Ordner "Windows.old enthält viel weniger Dateien als der "Windows" Ordner
Also alles korrekt, oder?

Das Bild hat sich jetzt plötzlich umgestellt und sieht wirklich super aus, bin sehr zufrieden!

Jetzt geht es ran an die Treiber, würde mal gerne auflisten, was ich mir jetzt runterlade.

ASRock > H170 Pro4S :
1. Audio.
2. Inf Treiher.
3. Intel Management Treiber.
4. Netzwerktreiber.
5. VGA Treiber -- für die IGP

Grafikkartentreiber (habe die Radeon RX470 4GB) - Bin mir hierbei unsicher, ob es der richtige Treiber ist.
Desktop

Braucht man noch mehr?


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Beim Mainboard kannst du dir auch einfach den ASRock App Shop runterladen. Der dient gleichzeitig auch als Updatetool für Treiber und Bios, da werden dir schön übersichtlich alle Treiber, von denen es eine neuere Version als die installierte gibt angezeigt. Den Werbequatsch von dem Programm kannst du ja ignorieren.

Der Treiber für die RX 470 ist richtig 

EDIT: Mehr brauchst du theoretisch nicht. Eine Antivirenprogramm ist vielleicht nicht schlecht.
Wenn es dich interessiert kannst du noch Programme wie CoreTemp, CPU-Z, GPU-Z, MSI Afterburner und Konsorten runterladen um Temperaturen und Last zu checken.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



FlorianKl schrieb:


> Wenn es dich interessiert kannst du noch Programme wie CoreTemp, CPU-Z, GPU-Z, MSI Afterburner und Konsorten runterladen um Temperaturen und Last zu checken.



Da müsste ich mich vorher mit den Werten beschäftigen, da ich keine Ahnung davon habe. Wenn mich eingelesen habe, ziehe ich möglicherweise die Option, danke!

Stimmt ein kostenloses Virenprogramm + neuen Browser 

Bin auch super Zufrieden mit der Schnelligkeit des PCs.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

So beim Grafikkartentreiber war es kein Problem diesen zu installieren, jedoch bei den MB-Treibern. Er hat die Dateien als .zip gespeichert, kann da jetzt nichts installieren.


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

7-zip hilft


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe alle Treiber bis auf den VGA installieren können. Bekomme die Fehlermeldung "Dieses System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen für die Installation der Software". Was jetzt?


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du hast die Treiber doch einmal von der CD installiert, bevor du die neusten Versionen von der ASRock-Seite geladen hast, oder?

Hat die Installation des VGA-Treibers da funktioniert?

EDIT: Oder hast du kein Laufwerk? Ich komme da gerne mal durcheinander. Dann hat sich die Frage natürlich erübrigt.
Bei den ganzen Treibergeschichten bin ich leider nicht der beste Ansprechpartner, da wirst du schlimmstenfalls wohl warten müssen bis sich die Profis melden.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe kein Laufwerk, wollte alles über deren Websites installieren


----------



## FlorianKl (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du hast auch nicht zufällig im BIOS die iGPU deaktiviert?

EDIT: Ansonsten mal ins BIOS gehen und die iGPU als primäre Grafikeinheit einstellen, falls das nicht so ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Habe alle Treiber bis auf den VGA installieren können. Bekomme die Fehlermeldung "Dieses System erfüllt nicht die Mindestanforderungen für die Installation der Software". Was jetzt?


Den VGA-Treiber benötigst Du nicht, die iGP ist deaktiviert, wenn Du keinen Bildschirm dranhängst. Vergiss es einfach, jeder Treiber weniger macht das System stabiler. Ansosnten hat doch bis jetzt alles geklappt, oder?
- Rechner fehlerfrei zusammen gebaut? OK!
- Windows installiert? OK!
- Treiber installiert? OK!

Dann fang jetzt mit Spielen an und hol Dir einen Windows 10 Aktivierungscode. Such rein bischen, frag ein bisschen, aber über die hier schon eingestellten Links solltest Du etwas finden.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg. Bis jetzt lief das wirklich gut, da haben wir hier schon mit anderen Kandidaten erheblich mehr Ärger gehabt, insbesondere, wenn eine Komponente kaputt war. War Dein Freund eigentlich zum Helfen dabei? Ansonsten mein Respekt für die Umsetzung. Weiter so!


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

@interessierterUser
Nein, er kam nicht. Ich war auf mich alleine gestellt, aber nur mit eurer Hilfe konnte ich das ganze schaffen. Ohne euch wäre ich zu 100% aufgeschmissen gewesen und hab jetzt einiges mitgenommen aus der ganzen Geschichte 

Danke für die Worte. Leider kann ich euch nichts zurückgeben, außer, dass ich mich wirklich sehr bei euch  bedanke!!!
(Ein bisschen Stolz bin ich dann aber auch schon )


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Dann lass den Treiber für die IGP weg.
Falls du den mal brauchen solltest, kannst du den immer noch installieren.
Die IGP läuft sonst auch mit einem Standard Windows Treiber, sodass du auf jeden Fall ein Bild bekommst.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Na fängt super an. Habe ne Stunde gespielt, plötzlich ging der PC einfach aus und man konnte diesen nicht mehr anschalten, nach 30 Sekunden hat sich der PC wieder angeschaltet


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Temperaturen überprüft?


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

War vor 20 min bei 
Cpu 35 grad
MB 25 Grad

Der Pc war unter dem Tisch, Gehäuselüfter an der Wand, ich lass den vorerst mal offen stehen 
Habe den Netzstecker nochmal richtig reingedrückt.

Mehr fällt mir erstmal nicht ein.


----------



## halodb (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du musst die Temps während des Spielens auslesen und anzeigen oder aufzeichnen lassen. MSI Afterburner bietet sich dafür an


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Normaler Weise sollte sich der PC aber sofort wieder einschalten lassen.
Falls das nochmal auftritt, hinten den Netzteilschalter auf off stellen, den Startknopf 1-2x drücken, Netzteilschalter auf on stellen und wieder Rechner starten.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Normaler Weise sollte sich der PC aber sofort wieder einschalten lassen.
> Falls das nochmal auftritt, hinten den Netzteilschalter auf off stellen, den Startknopf 1-2x drücken, Netzteilschalter auf on stellen und wieder Rechner starten.



So in der Art habe ich den dann auch wieder anbekommen.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe jetzt ein cpu und gpu Temperatur kontrollierprogramm, beobachte das ganze mal


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also, HWMonitor hatte ich Dir ganz am Anfang empfohlen. Der boxed Kühler der CPU läuft natürlich nur gut, wenn er auch Drehzahl bekommt. Das kannst Du alles mit dem HW-Monitor auslesen. Auch die Gehäuselüfter sollten etwas drehen. Auf Minimaldrehzahl reicht das nicht, darum sollte aber nichts ausgehen. Steht der Rechner vielleicht auf hohen Teppichboden, denn das Netzteil saugt von untendie Luft an, da muss ein Spalt zum Boden sein.  Etc....

Für mich klingt das im ersten Ansatz nach zu heißer CPU


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habs mir mal runtergeladen, habe jetzt nicht viel Ahnuing, aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe dreht sich der gpu lüfter nicht???


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hab mal CS:GO im Hintergrund laufen, nun dreht sich die GPU


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das sieht gut aus, zu gut. Das die CPU mit dem boxed-Kühler unter Volllast um 40°C bleiben soll, glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich spiele mal so ne halbe std und melde mich zurück
3


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Zur Sicherheit kannst Du für die CPU auch dieses Programm nutzen:
Core Temp


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zur Sicherheit kannst Du für die CPU auch dieses Programm nutzen:
> Core Temp



Auch dort CPU max 48 grad
Nach 20 min war die GPU schon bei Max. 70 Grad, ist das nicht bisschen warm nach nur 20 min?


----------



## halodb (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

70 Grad ist für eine gpu nicht viel. Das passt. Davon sollte der Rechner nicht ausgehen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

70° ist normal. Einfach mal eine Weile lang beobachten.
Teste auch unterschiedliche Spiele.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ok, sollte ich einfach mal weitermachen, möglicherweise lag es daran, dass entweder das Netzteil nicht ganz eingesteckt war oder das PC-Gehäuse zu nah an der Tischwand war, lass den PC erst einmal offenstehen.

Habe nur CS GO als Spiel


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du solltest gleiche Bedingungen schaffen, also Case wieder schließen.
Dann spielst du und schaust ab und zu bei den Temperaturen nach.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du solltest gleiche Bedingungen schaffen, also Case wieder schließen.
> Dann spielst du und schaust ab und zu bei den Temperaturen nach.



Case ist geschlossen, habe den PC nur nicht mehr unter dem Tisch stehen.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ach so. Hast du im Tisch so ein Fach, wo der Rechner drin steht?
Oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Nein, aber der Tisch hat keine Beine, sondern links, recht und hinten sind wie so Wände, also unter dem ist sozusagen ein geschlossener Raum.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Aha. Vorne schiebst du den Rechner rein, aber seitlich und hinten ist alles dicht?
Tja, dann erzeugst du ein Wärmestau. Kein Wunder, dass der Rechner zu warm wird.
Du kannst das ja noch mal ausprobieren, um das reproduzieren zu können.
Also Rechner wieder in das Fach stopfen und beim Spielen die Temperaturen beobachten. Steigen die an, also deutlich mehr als jetzt, kennst du die Ursache für dein Problem.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich beobachte alles mal!


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja, teste das nochmal so, damit du auch weißt, dass der Fehler von da kommt.
Dann weißt du, dass du den Rechner nur anders positionieren muss und schon läuft alles.
Mein Rechner steht rechts vom Tisch von mir. Der steht völlig frei und kann die warme Luft ins Zimmer blasen.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Er ist wieder mitten beim Spielen ausgegangen, konnte ihn wieder nicht direkt anmachen, sondern wieder beim Netzteil, dieses an und aus ding 2 mal gedrückt und dann konnte ich den PC normal starte. Habe immer wieder die Werte angeschaut und es war von der Temp alles i.O.....der PC stand dieses mal nicht unter dem Tisch...das bringt mich zum verzweifeln

Wenn er dann neustartet, pusten die Lüfter einmal richtig durch, das ist mir auch noch aufgefallen...

Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass das Licht, was an ist, wo der LAN-Stecker ist, trotzdem an ist.

Falls es jmden interessiert, .ein Mehrfachstecker: Eco-Line 13.500A Uberspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste 6-fach anthrazit 5m H05VV-F 3G1,5 Polybeutel | Eco-Line Uberspannungsschutz | brennenstuhl(R)

Hier nochmal alle Komponenten: Warenkorb - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Klingt wie eine Schutzschaltung vom Netzteil. Wie wurde das verbaut? Bekommt es frische kalte Luft? Ein paar Fotos helfen.


----------



## Anfaenger (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Mache gleich Fotos, bin gerade ziemlich verzweifelt, weil ich hatte gedacht, dass jetzt alles in Ordnung ist. Nicht, dass ich beim Bau das MB oder die GPU beschädigt habe. Fotos folgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> ....bin gerade ziemlich verzweifelt....


So was passiert, nur die Ruhe, das löst sich auf und die Ursache wird gefunden..... 

Mögliche Fehler: 
- Hast Du nur die Distanzhülsen zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse gesetzt, die auch wirklich verschraubbar sind? 
( Manchmal kann man mehr Hülsen einbauen, dass kann dann zu Fehlströmen führen)

- Ist der RAM ordentlich verriegelt? Eingedrückt und eingerastet? Notfalls versuch mal eine andere der vier Bänke

- Lüftung des Netzteils hatten wir schon. Klebt z.B. eine Schutzfolie auf dem Staubfilter im Gehäuse? Wird das Netzteil überhaupt warm, wenn der Rechner abschaltet?


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mögliche Fehler:
> - Hast Du nur die Distanzhülsen zwischen Mainboard und Gehäuse gesetzt, die auch wirklich verschraubbar sind?



Das verstehe ich nicht wirklich, habe das MB mit 4 Schrauben mit dem Gehäuse verbunden.

Ich glaube der RAM ist richtig drinne, die Sicherung war zu und man hat diese goldenen Kontakte nicht mehr gesehen.

Gerade ist das Netzteil so ganz wenig warm, Schutzfolie schue ich gleich.

PS: Der zeigt die Bilder immer falsch rum an -.-


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht wirklich, habe das MB mit 4 Schrauben mit dem Gehäuse verbunden..


Halt, stopp, Rechner nicht wieder anmachen, Ich stell Dir kurz zusammen, wie es richtig gewesen wäre...

Es sollte mit sechs Schrauben befestigt werden, wichtig ist, dass genau und nur die sechs Distanzhülsen zwischen Gehäuse und Mainboard sitzen. 
Siotzt die Blende zum Gehäuse richtig, da wo die ganzen Anschlüsse sind? Auch die haben kleine federnsde Elemente, die schnell mal irgengwo
rein drücken. Aber dann würde es garnicht angehen. Bleiben wir erstmal bei den SECHS Verschraubungspunkten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Gehäuses scheinen einige Distanzhülsen vorberbaut gewesen zu sein. Genau und nur diese sechs Positionen
müssen eingeschraubt sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Halt, stopp, Rechner nicht wieder anmachen, Ich stell Dir kurz zusammen, wie es richtig gewesen wäre...
> 
> Es sollte mit sechs Schrauben befestigt werden, wichtig ist, dass genau und nur die sechs Distanzhülsen zwischen Gehäuse und Mainboard sitzen.
> Siotzt die Blende zum Gehäuse richtig, da wo die ganzen Anschlüsse sind? Auch die haben kleine federnsde Elemente, die schnell mal irgengwo
> ...



Habe von diesen Sechs verschraubungspunkten nur vier genutzt, habe gelesen, dass das reicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Welche vier Schrauben sind es? Waren Distanzhülsen verbaut oder hast Du überall welche eingebaut? Schöner wäre es, wenn alle sechs Verschraubungen drin sind. 
Wirklich wichtig ist, das keine Distanzhülsen an den Punkten sind, an denen das Mainboard nicht verschraubt wird. Dort kann es ansonsten zu Kurzschlüssen kommen, wenn die Distanzhülsen irgenwo gegen das Mainboard stoßen



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Habe von diesen Sechs verschraubungspunkten nur vier genutzt, habe gelesen, dass das reicht


Genau solche Fragen kläre in Zukunft bitte, bevor Du es machst.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also im Gehäuse waren so goldene schrauben, davon habe ich vier auf die richtigen stellen positioniert. Dann habe ich das Mb auf diese schrauben gelegt und mit so schwarzen schrauben die im gehäuse waren zusammengeschraubt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Also im Gehäuse waren so goldene schrauben, davon habe ich vier auf die richtigen stellen positioniert. Dann habe ich das Mb auf diese schrauben gelegt und mit so schwarzen schrauben die im gehäuse waren zusammengeschraubt


Gut, dann ist da keine Fehlerquelle. Das sind keine Schrauben, sondern sowas, oder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gut, dann ist da keine Fehlerquelle. Das sind keine Schrauben, sondern sowas, oder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau solche, darauf habe ich das mb gelegt und mit beigelegten schrauben da dran befestigt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Genau solche, darauf habe ich das mb gelegt und mit beigelegten schrauben da dran befestigt


Offen ist jetzt noch, welche vier Positionen Du genommen hast. Sind es die vier oberen, um den CPU-Kühler, oder ganz oben und ganz unten?
Das Mainboard biegt sich im Betrieb durch. Es kann im schlimsten Fall Kontakt zum Gehäuse bekommen. Aber das ist eher unabhängig von der
Wärme, höchsten, wenn es kleine Wärmedehnungen gibt, könnte da eine Lastabhängigkeit sein.

Ich sehe gerade, Du hättest sogar sieben Punkte nehmen können und sollen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Löcher die ich verschraubt habe:
Das über und unter dem RAM stecker
Das unter diesem ELNA Audio ding
Eins unter diesem golden 4eck, wo auch die runde Batterie in der nähe ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Nicht schön.....

Dann ist oben links die Ecke nicht abgestützt. Da drückt aber der  8-PIN Stecker vom Mainboardanschluss mit einem recht steifen Kabel drauf. Das Kabel wird warm, weil da einige Ampere durchfließen und es wird länger und drückt stärker (hmmm, gewagte Theorie).  Andererseits versteift da die Blende zum Gehäuse hin. Ist die zumindest ordentlich eingerastet? Das ist auch oft etwas trickreich.

Ich würde, und jetzt schlag mich nicht, das Mainbaord wieder ausbauen und alle sieben markierten Plätze für Distanzhülsen bestücken. Dann könntest Du auch die Kabel schöner legen. 

(Bin jetzt im Bett, mach Du das ganze in Ruhe weiter...)


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es kann im schlimsten Fall Kontakt zum Gehäuse bekommen.



Moment, möglicherweise habe ich riesigen mist gebaut, denn als ich beim Zusammenbau gucken wollte, welche löcher passen,  habe ich das mb ins gehäuse gelegt und etwas verschoben, während die Schrauven ab waren.....dann als ich es wusste die goldenen Hülsen wieder draufgeschraubt und das mb auf die Hülsen und verschraubt.

Du sagtest das gehäuse berühren, ich habe es draufgelegt gehabt. Habe ich es beschädigt???


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Nein, solange es noch nicht im Betrieb ist, ist das ziemlich egal. Es geht nur um den Betrieb, wenn Strom fliesst. Und jetzt sind Kondensatoren geladen. Da darf man vor dem Ausbauen auch etwas warten, bis die leer sind. Es läuft doch alles, Du hast nur irgendwo ein Temperaturproblem, darum wird etwas zu warm (sieht bisher nicht so aus) oder etwas verformt sich leicht.

Ich hatte oben noch ein paar andere Punkte aufgeschrieben, z.B. mal eine der anderen RAM-Positionen versuchen.

Und schau Dir bitte nochmal an, ob das Mainboard mit der Blende ordentlich fest ist. Das wäre jetzt hilfreich. Es kann auch nur irgend ein Kabel etwas los sein. Gerade das dicke 24-PIN Kabel geht in der Regel echt schwer rein.

Mir passiert das jedesmal, das irgendwas geändert werden muss und das Mainboard wieder raus kommt. Nervt, passiert aber...


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht schön.....
> 
> Andererseits versteift da die Blende zum Gehäuse hin. Ist die zumindest ordentlich eingerastet? Das ist auch oft etwas trickreich.
> 
> ...



Was für eine blende? Die Seitenwände? Die sind schön fest.

Ich schlag mich selber, ich habe keine Lust mehr zu schrauben und jetzt muss ich wieder alles neu verschrauben und verkabel, weil ich so nen rotz gemacht habe. 

Setze mich morgen dran, falls ich Motivation finde, gehe jetzt aucv schlafen.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Kann ich vllt erst verkabel und dann verschrauben? Habe es letztes mal andersherum gemacht und es war sehr schwer alle kabel zu befestigen.

Wenn was mit dem Kabel ist, warum ging der pc dann  zwei mal aus und das nur beim 2 mal spielen, vor allem erst nach ca ne std jeweils und nicht beim normalem Gebrauch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hier herum gibt es eine Blende. Das steht aber alles im Handbuch. Das sollte man Seite für Seite durchlesen.... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ah sorry ist schon spät...ja diese sitzt sehr fest. Hatte damals nur das Problem,  dass die löcher der blende so kleine dinger haben die nach innen stehen, schwer zu erklären, war ein rumgefuchtel das mb gescheit da dran zu machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Ah sorry ist schon spät...ja diese sitzt sehr fest. Hatte damals nur das Problem,  dass die löcher der blende so kleine dinger haben die nach innen stehen, schwer zu erklären, war ein rumgefuchtel das mb gescheit da dran zu machen.


Kleine Führungsstege und Federchen, ja, nervig, kennen wir .... 

Wenn sie drin ist, ist es gut,dann las das erstmal so, bis der Fehler gefunden wurde.... Schau nochmal vor dem nächsten anmachen, dass das Mainboard an den beiden nicht verschraubten Ecken nicht gegen das Gehäuse kommt. Dann bau den RAM mal woanders hin.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Bin mir eigentlich sicher dass die ram richtig sitzt, würde diese gerne ungern neu stecken, weil es bei mir Ewigkeiten gedauert hat bis sie richtig drin saß. MB kann ich dann nochmal neu verschrauben. Zur not mache uch das auch nochmal mit der ram


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Kann auch daran liegen, dass irgendwas gegen die Anschlüsse an den USB Ports. Also das I/O Blech.
Da solltest du mal genauer schauen.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Warum passiert das nur beim spielen? Unten am mb sind ja die usb ports, was soll dagegen kommen?
Kann man nicht versuchen irgendwie einzelne Teile auszuschließen? Ich werde das mb neu verschrauben, alle Stecker richtig reindrücken, wenn es dann wieder passiert, kann man doch davon ausgehen, dass es an der graka oder am Netzteil liegt? Bin wirklich kurz davor alles auszubauen und zurückzuschicken, weil mir die zeit fehlt das Problem zu finden und mich damit nur zu beschäftigen...


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Einfach die Blende weglassen. Die ist eh nur für die Optik.
So kannst du einen USB Kurzschluss zumindest ausschließen. 

Tja, wenn der Rechner unter Last ausgeht, ist das Netzteil immer dran beteiligt.
Du kannst es ja reklamieren und dir ein neues zuschicken lassen.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja es kann nur an der last liegen, der pc war 4 Stunde an, habe Treiber, CS:GO installiert und war im Internet, alles lief super, auch nach den Abstürzen konnte ich ins Internet und war nebenbei auf Teamspeak, alles keine Probleme gemacht.
Ok, werde ich entfernen. 

Kann man die Grafikkarte ausschließen, denn diese wird ja auch hauptsächlich beim Spielen gebraucht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Die Blende ist optisch schön, sie wirkt als Staubschutz und sie fixiert das Board. Wenn man "Mist" baut, und es zu Kurzschlüssen kommt, dann sind die sofort vorhanden, unabhängig von der Last. Es ist eine potentielle Fehlerquelle, aber einmal drauf schauen, und man sieht es.

Bleiben Netzteil und Grafikkarte, sowie lose Stecker.  Steckr nochmal alle wackeln und reinstecken. Einfach mal ohne Grafgikkarte testen, obwohl das keine Belastung für en Rechner ist. Das hat kaum Aussage, nur wenn er ohne Grafikkarte auch abstürzen würde. 

*weitere Möglichkeiten,* (es ist jetzt mehr ein Suchen im Dunkeln, denn der Rechner läuft ja):
- Das Mainboard hat einen extra Anschluss oberhalb der Grafikkarte für einen Stromanschluss, so ein 4 - PIN Kabel. Das wird zwar eigentlich erst relavant, wenn man sehr viel Karten nutzt, aber versuch es, Dein Netzteil hat die Anschlüsse. Einige AMD-Karten ziehen aus dem Mainboard unerlaubt viel Strom, da kann es helfen. Ist ein Versuch.

- Die Kühlung sieht eigentlich gut aus, die Lüfterdrehzahlen sind recht hoch, da vermute ich immer weniger eine Ursache. Hast du kurz vor dem letzten Absturz mal wieder auf den HWMonitor geschaut? CPU unter 90°C?

- Ich hatte bei meinem aktuellen Rechner ebenso spontane Abstürze mit  einem alten Bios. Wobei Deines ganz neu ist. Ein Bios-Reset könnte noch  mal helfen. hmmm

In tippe auch auf das Netzteil, einfach mal Mindfaktory anrufen und beschreiben was passiert. Da der Rechner vier Stunden lief, hast Du keinen offenensichtlichen Fehler. Wenn Du ein paar Euro mehr investieren willst, geht sowas, das ist hochwertiger. Sind mit Versand aber auch gleich wieder 25,-€ 
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das mit dem extra 4 pin Anschluss, kann ich nochmal probieren.

Hm hab immer wieder auf die Temperaturen geschaut, ging nicht über 70 grad bei der gpu

Hat es nicht einen grund das man den PC nicht direkt einschalten kann, sondern man das netzteil 1-2 mal an und ausschalten muss.

Ruf gerade bei mindfactory an aber bin schon seit 10 min inter Warteschlange.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Was hattest du gekauft? Das Corsair Vengeance, oder?
Tja, da hast du Qualitätsschwankungen.
Sind schon mal ein paar dabei, die nicht wollen.
Dafür ist es eben günstig.
Reklamiere das Netzteil, lass dir ein neues Vengeance schicken. Wäre extrem Pech, wenn das zweite Netzteil auch die Luft ausgeht.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also habe mit einem Techniker von denen gesprochen.

Er meint ich solle das BIOS auf die neuste Version Updaten und es nochmal probieren. Wenn das nicht klappt die GPU rausnehmen und das Spiel nur über die CPU laufen lanssen, alle Einstellungen auf ganz niedrig machen und schauen, ob es immer noch abstürzt. Ansonsten solle ich das MB, die Ram und die GPU einschicken, damit sie es testen.

ja es ist das Corsair Vengeance. Probiere die Dinge aus, die der Techniker zu mir sagte und das mit dem 4 PIN stecker, wenn das nicht hilft, lass ich mir ein neues Netzteil schicken. Wenn das auch nichts hilft schicke ich alle Teile zurück und lasse mir alles Gutschreiben,bestell mir alles neu und lass es mmir von denen Einbauen und Testen, bezahle ich halt diese 100 Euro mehr, aber dann habe ich den Stress nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das ist einfach Pech bei dir.
In der Regel läuft alles problemlos.
Ich kann mich kaum noch daran erinnern, wann ich das letzten Mal richtige Probleme hatte.
Zusammenbauen, läuft, fertig.
Also, nicht verzagen. Teste mal die IGP. Wenn alles läuft, kanns nur die Grafikkarte oder das Netzteil sein.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Pech bei dir.
> In der Regel läuft alles problemlos.
> Ich kann mich kaum noch daran erinnern, wann ich das letzten Mal richtige Probleme hatte.
> Zusammenbauen, läuft, fertig.
> Also, nicht verzagen. Teste mal die IGP. Wenn alles läuft, kanns nur die Grafikkarte oder das Netzteil sein.



Also muss ich jetzt die Graka rausbaueoder kann ich das irgendwie einstellen ohne alles ausbauen zu müssen?


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja, Grafikkarte ausbauen ist besser.
Dann schließt du den Monitor ans Mainboard an.
Danach neu starten und schauen, dass du in den Desktop kommst.
Schau nach, ob du den Treiber für die IGP installierst hast. Wenn nicht, von der Asrock Webseite laden und installieren.
Du kannst auch bei Intel direkt nach einem Treiber suchen.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Download Intel(R) Grafik-Treiber [15.45]

den?


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja, den. Ist passend für deinen Prozessor.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Bekomme die Meldung " Dieses System erfüllt nicht die Mindesanforderungen für die Installation der Software"


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja, das kenne ich. Passiert bei Intel öfters mal.
Hast du den Treiber von der Asrock Seite getestet?


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe mir auf der ASrock seite den treiber "Komponenten der INTntel Management Engine Heruntergelaaden, wenn ich diesen versuche zu installieren, dann kommt die Meldun´g:

Das Setup-Programm wurde aufgrund des folgenden Fehlers vorzeitig beendet:

Schwerwiegender Fehler bei der Installation


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du musst den IGP Treiber herunter laden, also den VGA.
Den Intel Management Treiber solltest du schon drauf haben.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe jetzt irgednwie den Überblick verloren, wo sehe ich alle Treiber, die runtergeladen habe?


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst den IGP Treiber herunter laden, also den VGA.



Auch hier die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie bei Intel..also Mindestanforderungen werden nicht erfüllt.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du brauchst den VGA Treiber.
ASRock > H170 Pro4S
Der ist unten. VGA-Treiber Version:15.40.10.64.4300. Ist 175MB groß.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wie gesagt der Funktioniert auch nicht...merke gerade, dass ich diesen "Komponenten der INTntel Management Engine" nicht richtig installiert habe...Auch über den ASRock APP Shop kann ich diesen nicht herunterladen, irgendwas stimmt nicht.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Da hast du wohl ein Treiber Problem aufm Rechner.
Kann auch die Ursache sein, dass das System abschmiert.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Alle meine Treiber auf dem Foto, kann das ME und VGA-Treiber nicht installieren, alles andere ist drauf...und nun?


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hast du eine AMD Grafikkarte?


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du eine AMD Grafikkarte?



Ja diese hier 4GB PowerColor Radeon RX 470 Red Dragon Single


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Möglicher Weise gibt es mit der Karte ein Treiber Problem.
AMD TReiber mal deinstallieren und dann den Intel Treiber ausprobieren.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hat nicht funktioniert..vielleicht nochmal alles deinstallieren und nochmal alles neu installieren?


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Oder Windows noch mal neu installieren.
Dann nur die Treiber von der Asrock Webseite installieren, nichts anderes und dann testen.
Ich vermute, dass das irgendeine Inkompatibilität ist. Das kann passieren.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich bin mir jetzt unsicher, was ich alles löschen kann? Wie gehe ich jetzt vor, bin verunsichert.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also. Der schnellste Weg ist Windows neu zu installieren.
Hast du ja schon mal gemacht.
Danach hast du ein sauberes System, auf das du aufbauen kannst.
Bevor du jetzt stundenlang nach Fehlern suchst, kannst du Windows in 15 Minuten neu installieren. So viel hast du ja nicht drauf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hallo Anfaenger,

ja, dass sind die frustrierenden Momente. Bei Treibern ist hin und wieder die Reihenfolge der Installation wichtig. Welche Richtig ist? Keine Ahnung, ausprobieren 
Die Treiber, die sich hinterher, also an Deinem jetzigen Zustand, nicht installieren lassen, installiert man im zweiten Versuch zuerst. Try and Error....


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Muss ich jetzt Windows erst löschen, bevor ich es neu aufsetze? Dann einfach neu booten, wenn Win gelöscht ist nehme ich an?


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du bootest ja wieder vom Stick. 
Im Menü löscht du dann wieder die Partitionen der SSD und legst neue an. Dann wird formatiert.
Windows ist dann schon weg und wird eben neu installiert. 
Wenn er fertig ist, installierst du die paar Treiber von der Webseite. Also Audio, Inf, Intel Manangement, Lan.
Danach den Treiber für die AMD Karte.
Danach testest du wieder und schaust, ob was abschmiert oder nicht.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Vielleicht liegt es ja wirklich an den Treibern, wer weiß...Was mir aucvh aufgefallen ist beim Spielen ist, dass ich auf Community-Servern ohne Probleme spielen konnte, jedoch wenn ich über ESEA ein Competitive Match gestartet habe, schaltete sich der Rechner nach ca 8-15 Runden ab. Vielleicht sagt das was aus oder einfach Zufall, dass das 2 mal hintereinander nur bei einem richtigen Spiel passiert und nicht auf Community Servern (die durch viel mehr Spielern auf dem Servern eigntlich viel mehr belastet werden)


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> jedoch wenn ich über ESEA ein Competitive Match gestartet habe, schaltete sich der Rechner nach ca 8-15 Runden ab.



Was? 
Wie?


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Verstehst du nicht, was ich meine? 

Um zu vereinfachen:

Auf Community-Servern, wo deutlich mehr los ist und man nur so um die 120 fps hat, mehr los auf dem Server, hat sich der PC nicht abgeschaltet

Danach habe ich ein 5 gg 5 Spiel gesucht, dort hat man so um die 200-300 fps, weniger los auf dem Server, die Partie wird über einen Clienten gesucht, PC schmiert ab.


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ich bin 45. 
Wenn ich mit meinen Kindern reden will, poste ich bei ihnen aufs Profil.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wieder das gleiche Problem beim installierengehabt... alles wird installiert, dann wird der PC in 10 Sekunden neugestartet, dann öffnet sich wieder da Boot Menu und nach 30 Sekunden will er windows wieder neu booten..muss ich einfach den USB Stick rausziehen, wenn er wieder booten will? oder in den 10 Sek, in denen er den PC neustarten will?

muss jetzt zur Arbeit, morgen wieder Zeit für den PC..Lese eure Nachrichten trotzdem ab und zu


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also. Du bootest vom Stick und lässt ihn installieren.
Wenn der Rechner neu startest, gehst du ins Bios und änderst die Boot Reihenfolge. Also SSD zuerst.
Bios speichern und neu starten, danach sollte die Installation weiter gehen, bis er fertig ist.

Meines Erachtens ein Bug, denn normale Weise sollte der Stick so konfiguriert sein, dass das eben nicht passiert.
Meine Empfehlung: Kauf dir ein USB DVD Brenner. Kostet nicht die Welt und ist einfach besser bei sowas.


----------



## Anfaenger (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ok werde es so probieren


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe Windows neu installiert, bekomme dennoch die gleichen Fehlermeldungen, auch wenn ich den ME und VGA Treiber versuche als erstes zu installieren...Werde den kompletten PC zu Mindfactory schicken, diese werden den PC aufbauen und prüfen, mir fällt nichts mehr weiter ein


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Komisch. Hört sich nach Mainboard an.


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Mhm na super...Habe mit Mindfactory geschrieben und sie bieten mir einen Reparaturservice für 30 € an. Mir bleibt nichts anderes übrig, meine Zeit ist leider auch begrenzt und ich kann nicht jeden Tag Leute mit 100 Fragen belästigen..

Reperaturservice würde mich 30 Euro kosten, kosteloser Umtausch von defekten Teilen, da die Garantie besteht...ärgerlich


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Teste vorher aber nochmal ein anderes Spiel und schaue nach, ob genau das gleiche passiert


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du hast volle Garantie auf die Teile.
Ich tippe auf das Mainboard. Kann sein, dass es doch was abbekommen hat.
Tausch also das Mainboard um. Dann baust du erneut alles zusammen.

Und natürlich kannst du Fragen stellen, gerne auch 1000. Wir stehen wie eine Mauer hinter dir und lassen dich nicht hängen. 
Also -- nicht aufgeben. Du schaffst das. Jede Wette.


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

War heute den ganzen Tag am PC und es war alles gut. Habe nach ca 4 Stunden Internet und Fehlersuche nochmal ein anderes Spiel gestartet.

So nach einer Stunde ist das System wieder mit dem gleichem Symptom abgestürzt. War wieder so als hätte jmd den Stromstecker gezogen und konnte den PC nicht mehr anmachen, erst als ich das Netzteil an- und ausgemacht habe.

Habe nochmal in dem Ergebnisprotokoll über das CMD nachgeschaut auf dem Bild könnt ihr schauen, was da steht. habe auch nochmal Screenshots zu den Temperaturen gemacht, während ich gespielt habe.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

*Ansatz 1:* System: [gelöst] Bluescreen mit Fehlermeldung, Kernel Power 41
Die Fehlermeldung weist auf einen veralteten oder defekten Treiber hin.  Besonders gerne tritt er bei Problemen mit Realtektreibern auf.

*Ansatz 2: *Windows 7: Kernel Power ID 41-Problem beheben
Zusammenfassung: Oft das Netzteil

*Ansatz 3: *Das hier abarbeiten
Kritischer Fehler 41, Kernel-Power - Windows-Net

Ich persönlich tendiere zum Netzteil. Und um Dich zu beruhigen. Mit Fertigrechnern passiert einem so etwas genause, auch mit 2000,-€ Dingern. Ich hatte vor 16 Jahren einen Mediamerkt rechner, der beim Auspacken zuhause einen offensichtlichen Transportschaden hatte, aber einfach nur einen neuen Karton bekam. Das war ein Ärger..... 

Ich drücke die Daumen.


----------



## plutoniumsulfat (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

War eigentlich ein Helfer in der Nähe verfügbar?


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Ansatz 1:* System: [gelöst] Bluescreen mit Fehlermeldung, Kernel Power 41
> Die Fehlermeldung weist auf einen veralteten oder defekten Treiber hin.  Besonders gerne tritt er bei Problemen mit Realtektreibern auf.



Habe keinen Bluescreen, PC geht innerhalb einer Millisekunde aus und lässt sich erst wieder starten, wenn ich das Netzteil ein und ausschalte.

Glaube ich wechsle das Netzteil aus oder soll ich lieber ein anderes bestellen?


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



plutoniumsulfat schrieb:


> War eigentlich ein Helfer in der Nähe verfügbar?



Wie meinst du das? Nein habe den PC selber aufgebaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Glaube ich wechsle das Netzteil aus oder soll ich lieber ein anderes bestellen?


Gute Frage, ich kenne es nicht. Die hiesigen selbsternannten Netzteilprofis empfehlen so etwas.  
Die Basis der Empfehlung wäre natürlich interessant. Im ersten Ansatz kann man es reklamieren, 
das geht bei Mindfactory schnell. Sollte wider erwarten das zweite ebenso "rumzicken", wäre ein 
anderes eine Überlegung wert. 

@Threshold, warum das Mainboard? Wo siehst Du Hinweise dafür?



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Nein habe den PC selber aufgebaut.


Die Leute auf der empfohlenen Helferliste haben oft auch Ersatzteile mit dabei, z.B. ein zweites
 Netzteil. Damit könnte man schnell mal testen.
Die PCGH-Bastler - Vor-Ort-Hilfe bei Montage und Problemen

Abe Du sagtest ja schon, das niemand in der Nähe ist...


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Auszug aus einem anderen Forum, wo ich mein Problem geschildert habe:



> Hallo und Willkommen bei Dr. Windows, Anfaenger!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja, dieser systematische Ansatz ist gut. Denn Da Du das Netzteil an- und ausschalten musst, haben Schutzschaltungen gegriffen. Da es aber nicht sofort wieder funktioniert, sondern erst nach, wie Du sagst, einiger Zeit, ging ich schon von einem zu warm gewordenem Netzteil aus oder eine irgendwo stattfindenden Überlastung. Ich bin da aber kein Profi in der Bewertung.

Zum Vorgehen, bitte NICHT bei Chip downloaden! Maleware Gefahr....

Herstellerseite: 
FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net
GIMPS - Free Prime95 software downloads - PrimeNet

Mit Prime passt Du bitte auf, das Programm ist in manchen Einstellungen mörderisch für die CPU. Besser finde ich das Intel Testprogramm der Intel Extem Tuning Utilities. Da gibt es auch RAM Tests, etc....
*Nachtrag:* Mist, das gibt es gar nicht für Win dows 10... 
Download Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)


...


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das ist mir alles zu kompliziert und habe nur sorge, was kaputt zu machen, werde das Netzteil umtauschen lassen, bringt das keine Besserung, werde ich den kompletten PC einschicken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das klingt nach einem Plan. Viel Erfolg. Reklamationsprozess bei Mindfaktory kennst Du?


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

hatte prime für 4 Min angemacht, aber dann wieder ausgeschaltet, weil es mir zu heikel war und jetzt habe ich angst, das irgendwas nicht stimmt, kannst du dir nochmal die Werte angucken? Habe den PC neu gestartet und mal alle Werte von HWMonitor gescreenshotet.

Ja kenne ich, danke!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Prime95 verstellt Dir nix dauerhaft, sieht doch alles gut aus. Nur wen Prime95 läuft, wird je nach Testprogramm die Spannung der CPU angehoben (VCore) und dann wird die CPU ordentlich warm, gerade mit Deinem Boxed-Kühler. Aber auch da geht nix kaputt, eine CPU schaltet sich ab, wenn sie zu warm wird.

Nicht schön finde ich die hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen ohne Last, aber da ist kosmetik ganz am Ende, wenn da Ding stabil läuft.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Glaube ich wechsle das Netzteil aus oder soll ich lieber ein anderes bestellen?



Du kannst es zurück geben und dir das Geld wieder geben lassen und dann ein anderes kaufen.
Du kannst es auch umtauschen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> @Threshold, warum das Mainboard? Wo siehst Du Hinweise dafür?



Ich hab auch eher das Netzteil im Verdacht -- hatte ich ja schon mal angemerkt.
Aber wenn Treiber erst gar nicht installiert werden können, kann das auch am Mainboard liegen. Ferndiagnose ist nun mal schwer.
Der einfachste Weg ist aber, erst mal die Sata Kabel überprüfen. Eventuell tauschen. Über ein defekten Sata Kabel denken die wenigsten nach.


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ok gut, ich lass die Finger davon 

Ja dann hoffe ich sehr, dass es am Netzteil lag, die Frage ist nur, ob ich mir ein besseres leisten soll oder nur umtauschen.

Wenn es euch hilft kann ich euch jeden einzelnen Stecker, den ich ins Mainboard oder an der Grafikkarte befestigt habe abfotografieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Der einfachste Weg ist aber, erst mal die Sata Kabel überprüfen. Eventuell tauschen. Über ein defekten Sata Kabel denken die wenigsten nach.


Greifen der Netzteil Schutzschaltungen wegen des Sata-Kabel 
Absturz und Bluescreen gerne, aber doch keine Schutzschaltungen....


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Tja, ein besseres kostet mehr Geld. Wenn du dir das leisten kannst, würde ich das machen.
Cougar GX-S, E10 400, Bitfenix Whisper 450.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Greifen der Netzteil Schutzschaltungen wegen des Sata-Kabel
> Absturz und Bluescreen gerne, aber doch keine Schutzschaltungen....



Wenn du ein Kabelbruch im Stecker hast, kann das durchaus passieren.
Die kleineren Spannungen werden ja mittels OCP überwacht.


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Aber wieso sollte es an dem Sata-Kabel liegen, wenn das nur beim Spielen passiert. War heute an meinem freien Tag testweise, den ganzen Tag am PC und alles läuft super, erst als ich ein Spiel gestartet habe, schaltete sich der PC wieder nach 1 std ab.. Es hat ja scheinbar ein Problem mit der Belastung und das kann doch eigentlich nur am Netzteil oder Gpu liegen (oder Temperatur, was schon ausgeschlossen wurde) oder? Jemand meinte, dass man mal die Bios updaten soll, aber irgendwie ist mir das auch zu heikel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Jemand meinte, dass man mal die Bios updaten soll, aber irgendwie ist mir das auch zu heikel.


Deines ist fast ganz neu, es fehlt nur Intel Microcode, der verhindert meines Wissens nur das übertakten


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wärme. Das Case erwärmt sich beim Spielen.

Wie gesagt, ich würde erst mal die einfachsten Dinge ausschließen, eher du ins Eingemachte geht.

Ich hatte mal einen Rechner gehabt, der beim Booten hängen geblieben ist. Keine Meldung, nichts. Einfach nur ein blinkender Cursor.
Tja, durchgeguckt, Teile getauscht, nichts gefunden.
Erst am nächsten Tag, als ich ihn woanders aufgebaut habe, hab ich eine andere Tastatur angeschlossen -- hab vergessen die eigentliche Tastatur mitzunehmen und war zu faul sie zu holen.
Plötzlich sprang die Kiste an und bootet ins Bios.
Keiner kam auf die Idee, dass die Tastatur defekt sein könnte und niemand hat je eine andere angeschlossen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deines ist fast ganz neu, es fehlt nur Intel Microcode, der verhindert meines Wissens nur das übertakten



Sehe ich auch so. Ich glaube nicht, dass es am Bios liegt.
Schaden kann das Update zwar nicht, aber obs hilft?


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Was sind denn die einfachsten Dinge Mir fällt nichts ein außer das Bios updaten, aber da es so neu ist, möchte ich das eigentlich nicht machen.

Hatte oben meinen Text bearbeitet. Es kann doch nicht an der Wärme von der CPU oder GPU liegen, da ich diese immer wieder beobachtet habe, hatte hier auch Screenshots gepostet.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wie gesagt, du darfst nichts auslassen eventuell nur mal ein Kabel benutzen oder ein anderes.
Wenn der Fehler wieder auftritt, hast du immerhin eins ausgeschlossen.
Es geht letztendlich jetzt darum auszuschließen. Das Netzteil ist natürlich im Fokus. Und tauschen kannst du es gerne, oder dir ein neues kaufen.


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, du darfst nichts auslassen eventuell nur mal ein Kabel benutzen oder ein anderes.



Aber welche Kabel?


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hast du nur die beiden Sata Kabel, die beim Mainboard dabei waren?
Was hast du damit verbunden? SSD und HDD?
Dann nutze mal nur ein Kabel. Also HDD abklemmen und spielen.
Wenns abschmiert. Nimmst du das andere Kabel. Wenn der Rechner wieder abschmiert, liegt es nicht an den Kabeln.
Dann würde ich das Netzteil reklamieren.


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe nur eine Festplatte und zwar die 275GB Crucial MX300 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s 3D-NAND TLC Toggle (CT275MX300SSD1) , könnte theoretisch das andere kabel mal verwenden.


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Dann mach das mal.
So kannst du immerhin so eine banale Sache ausschließen.


----------



## Anfaenger (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ok mache ich. Also dieses Sata-Kabel was zwischen MB und Festplatte verbunden ist. Ist es aber nicht schlimm, wenn der Pc dann schon zum viertwén mal total abschmiert?


----------



## Threshold (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Nein. Das spielt keine Rolle.
Rechner ausgehen bedeutet ja, dass etwas greift, damit der Rechner ausgeht und nicht beschädigt wird.
Logisch ist es anzunehmen, dass das vom Netzteil kommt.
Die Frage ist nun, herauszufinden, ob es das Netzteil selbst ist, das den Fehler verursacht oder eben was anderes.
Teste das mal mit dem Kabel. Wenn der Rechner wieder ausgehen sollte, würde ich das Netzteil tauschen.


----------



## Anfaenger (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

PC wieder abgestürzt beim zocken, werde das Netzteil ändern, konnte 1 Stunde auf einem eher wenig belasteten Server spielen..dann habe ich den PC neu gestartet und habe auf einen mehr belasteten Server gespielt und der PC ist dann schon nach 8 Minuten abgeschmirt, sobald mehr power benötigt wird, geht der aus...reklamiere morgen das Netzteil und schicke es zurück, wünscht mir Glück.

500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC fÃ¼r 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 9 Modular 80+


Das ist von der Spannungsregulation nicht optimal, die Serie E10 ist erhelblich wertiger. Die Serie Pure Power ist für die Gesamtqualität zu teuer.
Der Test nennt es zu recht "brauchbar", aber nicht sehr gut: Hier mal die 600W Variante. Problem sind ungleichmäßige Lasten, die hat Dein Rechner,
weil Du Leistung quasi nur auf 12V benötigst, man nennt da Crossload (Also einseitige Belastungen)
be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM im Test - Crossload (5/7)
be quiet! Pure Power 9 CM 600W im Test - Hardwareluxx

Hier eine Liste erprobt guter Netzteile: Empfehlenswerte Netzteile 2016: Liste mit Daten und Preisen (Stand Oktober 2016)


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Wie gesagt, kauf dir das E10, das Cougar GX-S oder das Bitfenix Whisper.


----------



## Anfaenger (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, kauf dir das E10, das Cougar GX-S oder das Bitfenix Whisper.



Nehme das Cougar GX-S in der 550 w Variante und bin damit zu 100% auf der sicheren Seite

Es war auch in deiner Liste, die du gepostet hast @InteressierterUser


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Kannst du machen.


----------



## Anfaenger (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Soll ich das Netzteil reklamieren oder einfach normal zurückgeben, habe ja noch 14 Tage-Garantie? Wir/Ich sind uns ja noch nicht zu 100% sicher, ob es am Netzteil liegt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du machst einfach einen Widerruf und lässt dir das Geld geben.
Reklamierst du, dass es defekt ist, kriegst du automatisch ein anderes Vengeance.


----------



## Anfaenger (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

So tausche es doch nur um. Paket ist verschickt, mal sehen, ob sie den Defekt bestätigen können, ich melde mich die Tage.

Nochmal danke für die tolle Hilfe und schon mal ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Sag bescheid, wie es aussieht.
Interessiert sehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Also, ich habe bei den wenigen Rückläufern immer kurz mit dem Onlinehändler telefoniert. Ich würde es als defekt reklamieren, aber eine Gutschrift erbitten und etwas neues bestellen. Das hat drei Vorteile:
- man kann verhandeln, was mit den den Frachtkopsten passiert
- Du bekommst keinen negativen Eintrag für eine Rücksendung, denn defekt ist defekt und kein "Nichtgefallen"
- Das Netzteil wird gut geprüft und nicht einfach an den nächsten gesendet



Anfaenger schrieb:


> So tausche es doch nur um. Paket ist  verschickt, mal sehen, ob sie den Defekt bestätigen können, ich melde  mich die Tage.


Da war ich zu langsam


			
				Anfaenger;8596991Nochmal danke für die tolle Hilfe und schon mal ein schönes Wochenende. [IMG schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/images/smilies/smiley.gif[/IMG]


Ich persönlich rate immer davon ab, den ersten Rechner selber zu bauen, weil einfach nichts zum Testen da ist. Hat man einen Rechner, kann man Stück für Stück über, Netzteile wechseln, Laufwerke, Grfikkarten, etc. Es geht danna nfangs nur ein ein Objekt und Fehlerursachen sind viel einfach zu definieren. Aber es ist schon wirklich klasse, dass Du denb Rechner ohne Hilfe lauffähig bekommen hast. Es ist eben nicht trivial. Dir schöne Weihnachten verbunden mit der Hoffnung, dass es mit dem neuen Netzteil läuft und Du über die Feiertage etwas spielen kannst.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich persönlich rate immer davon ab, den ersten Rechner selber zu bauen, weil einfach nichts zum Testen da ist.



Hast du zu hause Teile für einen zweiten oder dritten Rechner liegen, um zu testen?
Ich nicht. Wozu auch?


----------



## Anfaenger (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Ja sie werden es testen. Mal sehen, was dabei rauskommt. Mhmm du hast mir doch zum Bau geraten, aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich irgendwas kaputt gemacht habe.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Einfach nur Pech würde ich sagen.


----------



## Anfaenger (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

kurzes Update: Nach 5 Tagen habe ich leider noch nichts neues von MF erfahren, scheinbar hat noch niemand drübergeschaut. Sehr frustrierend, wenn man bedenkt, dass ich den PC bisher kaum nutzen konnte, viel Geld (aus meiner Sicht) ausgegeben habe und wer weiß, ob es überhaupt am NT liegt..


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Tipp: Anrufen und rechtliche Schritte androhen.
Leider kenne ich den Fall nur zu gut, dass bei MF einfach nicht geantwortet wird. Aber sobald du sagst, dass wenn bei Nichtbearbeitung du einen Anwalt einschaltest, geht alles sehr sehr schnell.


----------



## Anfaenger (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hm 48 Std gebe ich denen noch Zeit, könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie das Paket erst gestern bekommen haben, da es vor dem We möglicherweise nicht ankam, ansonsten wird es eben unangenehm. Bin auf jeden Fall vom ersten Kauf und eigenen Zusammenbau meines PCs super unzufrieden und frustriert 

Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Bin auf jeden Fall vom ersten Kauf und eigenen Zusammenbau meines PCs super unzufrieden und frustriert



Ich hoffe, die Frustration bezieht sich eher auf den Händler und die defekten Teile und nicht allzu sehr auf die Zusammenstellung und Zusammenbau an sich. 
Und wen doch, legt sie sich bestimmt, wenn alles astrein funktioniert.


----------



## Anfaenger (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, die Frustration bezieht sich eher auf den Händler und die defekten Teile



Genau so ist es. Erster Einbau, nach vielen investierten Stunden, glaubt man, dass alles klappt und ist zufrieden, doch dann trat die Ernüchterung ein.

Der erste Eindruck vom PC war richtig gut, also die Schnelligkeit, das Surfen im Internet und das gucken von Videos. Die paar Minuten, die ich spielen konnte waren auch super, also die Spiele waren sehr flüssig und das auch auf hohen Einstellungen. Aber jedes mal der totale Absturz des PCs beim Spielen ohne Bluescreenund und die Unwissenheit, woran es liegt, egal wie lange ich jetzt schon recherchiert habe, sind frustrierend 
Viele Leute, die dieses Problem im Internet genau so geschildert hatten, hatten im Endeffekt ein defektes Netzteil, aber es gab auch Ausnahmen. Mal sehen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Hm 48 Std gebe ich denen noch Zeit, könnte mir vorstellen, dass sie das Paket erst gestern bekommen haben, da es vor dem We möglicherweise nicht ankam, ansonsten wird es eben unangenehm. Bin auf jeden Fall vom ersten Kauf und eigenen Zusammenbau meines PCs super unzufrieden und frustriert
> 
> Danke für den Tipp.



Keine Zeit geben.
Anrufen und sagen, dass du ihnen 1 Woche Zeit gibst, um den Sachverhalt zu klären. Wenn bis dahin keine Reaktion kommt, trittst du vom Kauf zurück und verlangst das Geld wieder.

Andererseits hast du die Hardware gerade gekauft. Du bist innnerhalb der 14 Tage.
Du kannst Widerspruch einlegen und die Sachen zurück geben. Geld gibt es dann wieder.

Ich hatte mir auch mal bei Mindfactory was gekauft. Hab dann reklamiert und Widerspruch eingelegt.
Die haben sich dann Zeit gelassen und nach 2 Wochen haben sie dann gesagt, dass die Widerrufspflicht ausgelaufen ist.
Meine Frau arbeitet für eine Anwaltskanzlei.
Kurz mal mit dem Briefkopf der Anwaltskanzlei auf mein Recht des Widerspruchs gepocht und schwupps hatte ich meine Knete wieder.
Seit dem kaufe ich da nichts mehr.


----------



## Anfaenger (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Habe gestern angerufen gehabt und mir wurde gesagt, dass das Paket noch nicht da ist, aber angeblich heute oder spätestens morgen soll es da sein und es gäbe seitens Hermes Probleme. Sie werden das klären und sich unverzüglich um da NT kümmern, wenn es eintrifft. Bin total genervt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Hermes-Probleme kommen mir bekannt vor, ja. Die brauchen ab und an ewig.


----------



## Anfaenger (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Das ging jetzt schnell. Mir wird ein NT gesendet, ob das ein neues ist und ob was defekt war, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Lassen wird uns mal überraschen.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Hermes-Probleme kommen mir bekannt vor, ja. Die brauchen ab und an ewig.



Hermes stellt eigentlich pünktlich und unbeschädigt zu 

Hängt aber auch damit zusammen, das viele Zusteller mit ihren privaten Fahrzeugen unterwegs sind,

und daher mit einem Appel undn Ei abgespeist werden


----------



## Schnuetz1 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Hermes stellt eigentlich pünktlich und unbeschädigt zu
> 
> Hängt aber auch damit zusammen, das viele Zusteller mit ihren privaten Fahrzeugen unterwegs sind,
> 
> und daher mit einem Appel undn Ei abgespeist werden



Eigentlich habe ich mit den Jungs (und Mädels) auch Mitleid, ja. 
Aber ich hatte den Fall, dass ich ein neues Netzteil bestellt habe und ich war den gazen Tag zu Hause.
Als Abends immer noch kein Paket da war, habe ich online reingeschaut, da stand "Annahme verweigert, Paket wird zum versender zurückgeschickt".
Daraufhin bei der Hotline angerufen, die konnten nichts für mich tun. Das Paket wurde wirklich wieder an den Versender (MF) zurückgeschickt. 
Ja, die Boten haben wirklich viel zu tun. Ich verstehe auch, wenn man es nicht mehr alles schafft und irgendwann auch nach Hause möchte. 
Ich hätte nichts gesagt, wenn er reingeschrieben hätte, dass ich nicht zu Hause bin und das Paket am nächsten Tag wieder zugestellt wird.
Aber das ist in meinen Augen einfach nicht ok gewesen. Alles in Allem habe ich über 2 Wochen auf das Netzteil gewartet.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Von daher bestelle ich immer mit DHL, dieser Aufpreis ist mir es wert,

auch wenn es einen Tag länger dauert


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Du bestellst deine Hardware bei DHL?


----------



## PolluxFix (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Die verkaufen Pakete, das habe ich beobachtet.


----------



## Anfaenger (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



> Guten Abend.
> 
> ja, Sie erhalten einen Austauschartikel ab Lager.
> Die exakte Fehlerbearbeitung am alten Netzteil kann ich ihnen leider nicht beschreiben/übermitteln. Das wichtigste wird aber auch sicher der Austauschartikel sein.
> ...



So habe ein austauschartikel geschickt bekommen, hoffe einfach dass das jetzt behoben ist


----------



## Adi1 (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Du bestellst deine Hardware bei DHL?



Sry, nein, eher wähle ich immer als Versand DHL


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> So habe ein austauschartikel geschickt bekommen, hoffe einfach dass das jetzt behoben ist


Hoffentlich klappt es damit


----------



## Anfaenger (24. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Guten Tag,

Vorerst frohe Weihnachten!
Paket ist gestern angekommen und hatte heute mal Zeit das neue NT einzubauen. Spiele jetzt seit ca. 2 1/2 Stunden und der PC ist nicht abgestürzt. Teilweise konnte ich mit dem altem NT nicht mal eine Partie (10-20min, dann Absturz) spielen, jetzt habe ich schon drei Partien (Partie a ~45 min) absolviert.  Ich will nichts hinaufbeschwören, aber glaube, dass es nun gefixt ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Tschakka.... Klingt gut....


----------



## Ari2154 (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Vorerst frohe Weihnachten!
> Paket ist gestern angekommen und hatte heute mal Zeit das neue NT einzubauen. Spiele jetzt seit ca. 2 1/2 Stunden und der PC ist nicht abgestürzt. Teilweise konnte ich mit dem altem NT nicht mal eine Partie (10-20min, dann Absturz) spielen, jetzt habe ich schon drei Partien (Partie a ~45 min) absolviert.  Ich will nichts hinaufbeschwören, aber glaube, dass es nun gefixt ist.



Ich hab mich jetzt mal durch deinen ganzen Thread gefressen und ein paar Dinge sind mir aufgefallen:

Niemand hier hat kurz nachgeguckt ob CSGO ernsthaft eine 1050 Ti oder 470 benötigt oder? Das Spiel basiert auf der Source-Engine und ist somit sogar mal eben fähig bei unlimitierten FPS den i5-6600k meines Kumpels bei 4,6 Ghz voll auszulasten 
Klar die Karte ist gut und hilft bei anderen Spielen defintiv! Aber dein Budget hätte man nicht unbedingt sprengen müssen  Ist nichts gegen irgendwen hier ehrlich  Nur eine Idee für die Zukunft 

Du scheinst ja jetzt alles am Laufen zu haben. Momentan nutzt du allerdings noch Standart-Lüfter-Steuerungen. Die Drehzahlen ohne dass du das System belastest sind sehr hoch. Ist bei Mainboardherstellern schwer in Mode auf ne gut einstellbare Lüftersteuerung zu verzichten.... Das Programm "Speedfan" kann hier abhilfe leisten in vielen Fällen (habe grade erst meine gesamte Lüftersteuerung damit umgesetzt und bin begeistert vom Ergebnis)

Habe also grade die richtige Übung und würde mich anbieten dir hier per Teamviewer (Fernzugriff mit dem ich dir auch ohne zu dir zu kommen direkt helfen kann) dabei behilflich zu sein.

Und zu guter letzt: Ich bin auch CSGO Spieler und dein 1 Partie = 45 min klingt mir schwer nach Matchmaking  Können ja wenn dein System dann vollständig läuft mal ne Runde zusammen zocken wenn du willst  Hab übrigens auch den gleichen Monitor wie du.
Hast du dem mal andere Einstellungen verpasst? Die ab Werk sind in der Farbdarstellung leider eine Katastrophe :-/ hab da letzte Woche 2 Stunden dran rumgefriemelt bis ich mein jetzt sehr gutes Bild hatte. Auch da bin ich beim Feintuning gern behilflich


----------



## Mysteria (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Zitat: 

Desweiteren könnte ich mir auch vorstellen irgendwann auch etwas anspruchsvoller (Leistungstechnisch) zu spielen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> Vorerst frohe Weihnachten!
> Paket ist gestern angekommen und hatte heute mal Zeit das neue NT einzubauen. Spiele jetzt seit ca. 2 1/2 Stunden und der PC ist nicht abgestürzt. Teilweise konnte ich mit dem altem NT nicht mal eine Partie (10-20min, dann Absturz) spielen, jetzt habe ich schon drei Partien (Partie a ~45 min) absolviert.  Ich will nichts hinaufbeschwören, aber glaube, dass es nun gefixt ist.



Das hört sich gut an. Dann lag es tatsächlich am Netzteil.
Tja, das Vengeance ist halt preiswert. Kann also durchaus mal passieren, dass die Qualitätskontrolle versagt.
Viel Spaß auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Anfaenger (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

So nach anstrengenden Arbeitstagen während der Weihnachtszeit habe ich wieder Zeit ein kurzes Update zu geben.
Bin mir jetzt total sicher, dass alles funktioniert, PC stürzt auch nach langem Spielen nicht mehr ab. Bin endlich zufrieden, aber das hab ich ja auch euch zu verdanken 



Ari2154 schrieb:


> Hab übrigens auch den gleichen Monitor wie du.
> Hast du dem mal andere Einstellungen verpasst? Die ab Werk sind in der Farbdarstellung leider eine Katastrophe :-/ hab da letzte Woche 2 Stunden dran rumgefriemelt bis ich mein jetzt sehr gutes Bild hatte. Auch da bin ich beim Feintuning gern behilflich



Nein habe nichts daran geändert und finde das Bild eigentlich in Ordnung, möglicherweise habe ich auch einfach keine Ahnung, da dies wie gesagt mein erster PC ist. Vielleicht kann man ein viel besseres Bild erlangen, kannst du mir deine Settings screenshotten und hier reinschreiben? Wäre Interessant, was man noch aus dem Monitor rausholen könnte.

Danke für dein Angebot mit den Lüftern, bin jetzt aber erstmal für 1 Woche im Urlaub. Bisher stören mich die Lüfter nicht und um so stärker diese rotieren, desto besser ist doch die Temperatur, also kann man diese doch so lassen, oder?

@Threshold: Danke dir, du hast ja deinen Teil dazu beigetragen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



Anfaenger schrieb:


> ....Bisher stören mich die Lüfter nicht und um so stärker diese rotieren, desto besser ist doch die Temperatur, also kann man diese doch so lassen, oder?...


Wir sind hier alles alte Leute, denen jede Art von Lärm tierisch auf den Sack geht.
Wir optimieren darum bis zum letzten Dezibel, für die Haltbarkeit ist das nicht
so gut. Solange Dich der "Lärm", also das dezente Säuseln, nicht störtt, ist alles
gut.

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Anfaenger (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir sind hier alles alte Leute, denen jede Art von Lärm tierisch auf den Sack geht.
> Wir optimieren darum bis zum letzten Dezibel, für die Haltbarkeit ist das nicht
> so gut. Solange Dich der "Lärm", also das dezente Säuseln, nicht störtt, ist alles
> gut.
> ...



  

Na dann lass ich das so, danke für deine schnellen Antworten jedes mal!


----------



## Anfaenger (10. März 2017)

*AW: PC für 600 Euro*

Guten Abend Leute,
Wenn es um pcs geht, weiß ich ja bei wem ich melden muss 

So nach drei monaten wieder ein pc problem...
Hier geht es zum thread
PC ging einfach aus - jetzt geht (fast) nix mehr


----------

